# Raag Ramkali: Touchstone Of New Panthic Controversy?



## spnadmin (Apr 5, 2011)

Can it be true that Raag Ramkali has become the eye of a cyclone of controversy?  This shabad was written by Baba Sundar, the grandson of Guru Amar Das ji, around the time of the pending death of the 3rd Guru. 

More information about the controversy later. Let' s first take a look at the shabad which is on Ang 923/4 of SGGS. *saḏu * refers to a form of folk tune, meaning "call" or "hark." In this case, "the call of death." The translation is by Manmohan Singh.


ਰਾਮਕਲੀ ਸਦੁ 
रामकली सदु 
Rāmkalī saḏu 
Ramkali, The call of death. 

ੴ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ॥ 
ੴ सतिगुर प्रसादि ॥ 
Ik▫oaŉkār saṯgur parsāḏ. 
There is but One God. By True Guru's grace, He is obtained. 

ਜਗਿ ਦਾਤਾ ਸੋਇ ਭਗਤਿ ਵਛਲੁ ਤਿਹੁ ਲੋਇ ਜੀਉ ॥ 
जगि दाता सोइ भगति वछलु तिहु लोइ जीउ ॥ 
Jag ḏāṯā so▫e bẖagaṯ vacẖẖal ṯihu lo▫e jī▫o. 
He is the Beneficent Lord of. His devotees in the three worlds. 

ਗੁਰ ਸਬਦਿ ਸਮਾਵਏ ਅਵਰੁ ਨ ਜਾਣੈ ਕੋਇ ਜੀਉ ॥ 
गुर सबदि समावए अवरु न जाणै कोइ जीउ ॥ 
Gur sabaḏ samāv▫e avar na jāṇai ko▫e jī▫o. 
He who is merged in the Guru's word, knows not another without the Lord. 

ਅਵਰੋ ਨ ਜਾਣਹਿ ਸਬਦਿ ਗੁਰ ਕੈ ਏਕੁ ਨਾਮੁ ਧਿਆਵਹੇ ॥ 
अवरो न जाणहि सबदि गुर कै एकु नामु धिआवहे ॥ 
Avro na jāṇėh sabaḏ gur kai ek nām ḏẖi▫āvhe. 
Under the Guru's instruction, he knows not another and contemplates the one Name. 

ਪਰਸਾਦਿ ਨਾਨਕ ਗੁਰੂ ਅੰਗਦ ਪਰਮ ਪਦਵੀ ਪਾਵਹੇ ॥ 
परसादि नानक गुरू अंगद परम पदवी पावहे ॥ 
Parsāḏ Nānak gurū angaḏ param paḏvī pāvhe. 
By the grace of Guru Nanak and Guru Angad, Amardas obtained the supreme status. 

ਆਇਆ ਹਕਾਰਾ ਚਲਣਵਾਰਾ ਹਰਿ ਰਾਮ ਨਾਮਿ ਸਮਾਇਆ ॥ 
आइआ हकारा चलणवारा हरि राम नामि समाइआ ॥ 
Ā▫i▫ā hakārā cẖalaṇvārā har rām nām samā▫i▫ā. 
When the call came for him to depart, Guru Amardas was absorbed in the Lord God's Name. 

ਜਗਿ ਅਮਰੁ ਅਟਲੁ ਅਤੋਲੁ ਠਾਕੁਰੁ ਭਗਤਿ ਤੇ ਹਰਿ ਪਾਇਆ ॥੧॥ 
जगि अमरु अटलु अतोलु ठाकुरु भगति ते हरि पाइआ ॥१॥ 
Jag amar atal aṯol ṯẖākur bẖagaṯ ṯe har pā▫i▫ā. ||1|| 
In this world, by meditation, he obtained the Imperishable, Immovable and Immeasurable Lord-God. 

ਹਰਿ ਭਾਣਾ ਗੁਰ ਭਾਇਆ ਗੁਰੁ ਜਾਵੈ ਹਰਿ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਪਾਸਿ ਜੀਉ ॥ 
हरि भाणा गुर भाइआ गुरु जावै हरि प्रभ पासि जीउ ॥ 
Har bẖāṇā gur bẖā▫i▫ā gur jāvai har parabẖ pās jī▫o. 
God's will, the Guru gladly accepted and the Guru reached the Lord God's presence. 

ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ ਕਰੇ ਹਰਿ ਪਹਿ ਬੇਨਤੀ ਮੇਰੀ ਪੈਜ ਰਖਹੁ ਅਰਦਾਸਿ ਜੀਉ ॥ 
सतिगुरु करे हरि पहि बेनती मेरी पैज रखहु अरदासि जीउ ॥ 
Saṯgur kare har pėh benṯī merī paij rakẖahu arḏās jī▫o. 
The True Guru prays to his God "Save Thou mine honour. This alone is my supplication". 

ਪੈਜ ਰਾਖਹੁ ਹਰਿ ਜਨਹ ਕੇਰੀ ਹਰਿ ਦੇਹੁ ਨਾਮੁ ਨਿਰੰਜਨੋ ॥ 
पैज राखहु हरि जनह केरी हरि देहु नामु निरंजनो ॥ 
Paij rākẖo har janah kerī har ḏeh nām niranjano. 
My Immaculate Lord-Master, protect Thou the honour of Thy slave and bless him with Thy Name. 

ਅੰਤਿ ਚਲਦਿਆ ਹੋਇ ਬੇਲੀ ਜਮਦੂਤ ਕਾਲੁ ਨਿਖੰਜਨੋ ॥ 
अंति चलदिआ होइ बेली जमदूत कालु निखंजनो ॥ 
Anṯ cẖalḏi▫ā ho▫e belī jamḏūṯ kāl nikẖanjano. 
At this time of final departure, Thy Name alone is my succourer and destroys death and death's myrmidons. 

ਸਤਿਗੁਰੂ ਕੀ ਬੇਨਤੀ ਪਾਈ ਹਰਿ ਪ੍ਰਭਿ ਸੁਣੀ ਅਰਦਾਸਿ ਜੀਉ ॥ 
सतिगुरू की बेनती पाई हरि प्रभि सुणी अरदासि जीउ ॥ 
Saṯgurū kī benṯī pā▫ī har parabẖ suṇī arḏās jī▫o. 
The Lord God heard the supplication and granted the True Guru's request. 

ਹਰਿ ਧਾਰਿ ਕਿਰਪਾ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ ਮਿਲਾਇਆ ਧਨੁ ਧਨੁ ਕਹੈ ਸਾਬਾਸਿ ਜੀਉ ॥੨॥ 
हरि धारि किरपा सतिगुरु मिलाइआ धनु धनु कहै साबासि जीउ ॥२॥ 
Har ḏẖār kirpā saṯgur milā▫i▫ā ḏẖan ḏẖan kahai sābās jī▫o. ||2|| 
Extending His mercy, God blended the True Guru with Himself and said "Blessed! blessed! bravo! 

ਮੇਰੇ ਸਿਖ ਸੁਣਹੁ ਪੁਤ ਭਾਈਹੋ ਮੇਰੈ ਹਰਿ ਭਾਣਾ ਆਉ ਮੈ ਪਾਸਿ ਜੀਉ ॥ 
मेरे सिख सुणहु पुत भाईहो मेरै हरि भाणा आउ मै पासि जीउ ॥ 
Mere sikẖ suṇhu puṯ bẖā▫īho merai har bẖāṇā ā▫o mai pās jī▫o. 
Hearken, O my disciples, sons and brothers, my God wills that I now go to Him. 

ਹਰਿ ਭਾਣਾ ਗੁਰ ਭਾਇਆ ਮੇਰਾ ਹਰਿ ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਕਰੇ ਸਾਬਾਸਿ ਜੀਉ ॥ 
हरि भाणा गुर भाइआ मेरा हरि प्रभु करे साबासि जीउ ॥ 
Har bẖāṇā gur bẖā▫i▫ā merā har parabẖ kare sābās jī▫o. 
The Lord's will seemed sweet unto the Guru and my Lord God applauded him. 

ਭਗਤੁ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ ਪੁਰਖੁ ਸੋਈ ਜਿਸੁ ਹਰਿ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਭਾਣਾ ਭਾਵਏ ॥ 
भगतु सतिगुरु पुरखु सोई जिसु हरि प्रभ भाणा भावए ॥ 
Bẖagaṯ saṯgur purakẖ so▫ī jis har parabẖ bẖāṇā bẖāv▫e. 
He alone is the devotee of the True Guru and the sublime person to whom the Master's will is pleasing. 

ਆਨੰਦ ਅਨਹਦ ਵਜਹਿ ਵਾਜੇ ਹਰਿ ਆਪਿ ਗਲਿ ਮੇਲਾਵਏ ॥ 
आनंद अनहद वजहि वाजे हरि आपि गलि मेलावए ॥ 
Ānanḏ anhaḏ vajėh vāje har āp gal melāva▫e. 
The Unbeaten musical instruments joyously play and God Himself embraces the Guru to His bosom. 

ਤੁਸੀ ਪੁਤ ਭਾਈ ਪਰਵਾਰੁ ਮੇਰਾ ਮਨਿ ਵੇਖਹੁ ਕਰਿ ਨਿਰਜਾਸਿ ਜੀਉ ॥ 
तुसी पुत भाई परवारु मेरा मनि वेखहु करि निरजासि जीउ ॥ 
Ŧusī puṯ bẖā▫ī parvār merā man vekẖhu kar nirjās jī▫o. 
Ye, O my sons, brothers and kindreds, carefully discriminate in your mind and see. 

ਧੁਰਿ ਲਿਖਿਆ ਪਰਵਾਣਾ ਫਿਰੈ ਨਾਹੀ ਗੁਰੁ ਜਾਇ ਹਰਿ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਪਾਸਿ ਜੀਉ ॥੩॥ 
धुरि लिखिआ परवाणा फिरै नाही गुरु जाइ हरि प्रभ पासि जीउ ॥३॥ 
Ḏẖur likẖi▫ā parvāṇā firai nāhī gur jā▫e har parabẖ pās jī▫o. ||3|| 
The Lord's writ (Death-warrant) can be returned not uncompiled with and the Guru goes to God. 

ਸਤਿਗੁਰਿ ਭਾਣੈ ਆਪਣੈ ਬਹਿ ਪਰਵਾਰੁ ਸਦਾਇਆ ॥ 
सतिगुरि भाणै आपणै बहि परवारु सदाइआ ॥ 
Saṯgur bẖāṇai āpṇai bahi parvār saḏā▫i▫ā. 
The Guru of his own sweet will sat up and called his family. 

ਮਤ ਮੈ ਪਿਛੈ ਕੋਈ ਰੋਵਸੀ ਸੋ ਮੈ ਮੂਲਿ ਨ ਭਾਇਆ ॥ 
मत मै पिछै कोई रोवसी सो मै मूलि न भाइआ ॥ 
Maṯ mai picẖẖai ko▫ī rovsī so mai mūl na bẖā▫i▫ā. 
Let no one weep for me, after I am gone. That is not at all pleasing to me. 

ਮਿਤੁ ਪੈਝੈ ਮਿਤੁ ਬਿਗਸੈ ਜਿਸੁ ਮਿਤ ਕੀ ਪੈਜ ਭਾਵਏ ॥ 
मितु पैझै मितु बिगसै जिसु मित की पैज भावए ॥ 
Miṯ paijẖai miṯ bigsai jis miṯ kī paij bẖāv▫e. 
When the friend receives a robe of honour, then the friends, who desire their friend's who desire their friend's honour, are pleased. 

ਤੁਸੀ ਵੀਚਾਰਿ ਦੇਖਹੁ ਪੁਤ ਭਾਈ ਹਰਿ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੂ ਪੈਨਾਵਏ ॥ 
तुसी वीचारि देखहु पुत भाई हरि सतिगुरू पैनावए ॥ 
Ŧusī vīcẖār ḏekẖhu puṯ bẖā▫ī har saṯgurū paināva▫e. 
Consider and see, ye my sons and brothers, if it is good to wail, when the Lord is clothing the True Guru with a robe of honour. 

ਸਤਿਗੁਰੂ ਪਰਤਖਿ ਹੋਦੈ ਬਹਿ ਰਾਜੁ ਆਪਿ ਟਿਕਾਇਆ ॥ 
सतिगुरू परतखि होदै बहि राजु आपि टिकाइआ ॥ 
Saṯgurū parṯakẖ hoḏai bahi rāj āp tikā▫i▫ā. 
The True Guru sat up and in his presence himself appointed the successor to his spiritual throne. 

ਸਭਿ ਸਿਖ ਬੰਧਪ ਪੁਤ ਭਾਈ ਰਾਮਦਾਸ ਪੈਰੀ ਪਾਇਆ ॥੪॥ 
सभि सिख बंधप पुत भाई रामदास पैरी पाइआ ॥४॥ 
Sabẖ sikẖ banḏẖap puṯ bẖā▫ī Rāmḏās pairī pā▫i▫ā. ||4|| 
He made all his sikhs, relations, sons and brethren fall and the feet of Ramdas. 

ਅੰਤੇ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ ਬੋਲਿਆ ਮੈ ਪਿਛੈ ਕੀਰਤਨੁ ਕਰਿਅਹੁ ਨਿਰਬਾਣੁ ਜੀਉ ॥ 
अंते सतिगुरु बोलिआ मै पिछै कीरतनु करिअहु निरबाणु जीउ ॥ 
Anṯe saṯgur boli▫ā mai picẖẖai kīrṯan kari▫ahu nirbāṇ jī▫o. 
In the end the True Guru said "After me sing the praise of the Pure Lord, alone". 

ਕੇਸੋ ਗੋਪਾਲ ਪੰਡਿਤ ਸਦਿਅਹੁ ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਕਥਾ ਪੜਹਿ ਪੁਰਾਣੁ ਜੀਉ ॥ 
केसो गोपाल पंडित सदिअहु हरि हरि कथा पड़हि पुराणु जीउ ॥ 
Keso gopāl pandiṯ saḏi▫ahu har har kathā paṛėh purāṇ jī▫o. 
Call-in only saints of the Lord of beauteous hair, instead of Pandit and read God's gospel instead of Puran. 

ਹਰਿ ਕਥਾ ਪੜੀਐ ਹਰਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਸੁਣੀਐ ਬੇਬਾਣੁ ਹਰਿ ਰੰਗੁ ਗੁਰ ਭਾਵਏ ॥ 
हरि कथा पड़ीऐ हरि नामु सुणीऐ बेबाणु हरि रंगु गुर भावए ॥ 
Har kathā paṛī▫ai har nām suṇī▫ai bebāṇ har rang gur bẖāv▫e. 
Read only the God's gospel, hear only the God's Name, the Guru likes the Lord's love, instead of the lofty bier, 

ਪਿੰਡੁ ਪਤਲਿ ਕਿਰਿਆ ਦੀਵਾ ਫੁਲ ਹਰਿ ਸਰਿ ਪਾਵਏ ॥ 
पिंडु पतलि किरिआ दीवा फुल हरि सरि पावए ॥ 
Pind paṯal kiri▫ā ḏīvā ful har sar pāv▫e. 
barley rolls, food on leaves, Hindu funeral rites, lamps and throwing the bones into the Ganges. 

ਹਰਿ ਭਾਇਆ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ ਬੋਲਿਆ ਹਰਿ ਮਿਲਿਆ ਪੁਰਖੁ ਸੁਜਾਣੁ ਜੀਉ ॥ 
हरि भाइआ सतिगुरु बोलिआ हरि मिलिआ पुरखु सुजाणु जीउ ॥ 
Har bẖā▫i▫ā saṯgur boli▫ā har mili▫ā purakẖ sujāṇ jī▫o. 
The True Guru spoke, as it pleased God and he got blended with God, the Omniscient Lord. 

ਰਾਮਦਾਸ ਸੋਢੀ ਤਿਲਕੁ ਦੀਆ ਗੁਰ ਸਬਦੁ ਸਚੁ ਨੀਸਾਣੁ ਜੀਉ ॥੫॥ 
रामदास सोढी तिलकु दीआ गुर सबदु सचु नीसाणु जीउ ॥५॥ 
Rāmḏās sodẖī ṯilak ḏī▫ā gur sabaḏ sacẖ nīsāṇ jī▫o. ||5|| 
The Guru blessed Ramdas Sodhi with the Guru's status, which is the token of being the embodiment of the True Lord. 



ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ ਪੁਰਖੁ ਜਿ ਬੋਲਿਆ ਗੁਰਸਿਖਾ ਮੰਨਿ ਲਈ ਰਜਾਇ ਜੀਉ ॥ 
सतिगुरु पुरखु जि बोलिआ गुरसिखा मंनि लई रजाइ जीउ ॥ 
Saṯgur purakẖ jė boli▫ā gursikẖā man la▫ī rajā▫e jī▫o. 
As spoke the Divine True Guru, so the Gursikhs obeyed his will. 

ਮੋਹਰੀ ਪੁਤੁ ਸਨਮੁਖੁ ਹੋਇਆ ਰਾਮਦਾਸੈ ਪੈਰੀ ਪਾਇ ਜੀਉ ॥ 
मोहरी पुतु सनमुखु होइआ रामदासै पैरी पाइ जीउ ॥ 
Mohrī puṯ sanmukẖ ho▫i▫ā Rāmḏāsai pairī pā▫e jī▫o. 
His son Mohri became obedient to him and he made him fall at the feet of Ramdas. 

ਸਭ ਪਵੈ ਪੈਰੀ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੂ ਕੇਰੀ ਜਿਥੈ ਗੁਰੂ ਆਪੁ ਰਖਿਆ ॥ 
सभ पवै पैरी सतिगुरू केरी जिथै गुरू आपु रखिआ ॥ 
Sabẖ pavai pairī saṯgurū kerī jithai gurū āp rakẖi▫ā. 
Then all fell at the feet of the True Guru, where the Guru had enshrined his spirit. 

ਕੋਈ ਕਰਿ ਬਖੀਲੀ ਨਿਵੈ ਨਾਹੀ ਫਿਰਿ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੂ ਆਣਿ ਨਿਵਾਇਆ ॥ 
कोई करि बखीली निवै नाही फिरि सतिगुरू आणि निवाइआ ॥ 
Ko▫ī kar bakẖīlī nivai nāhī fir saṯgurū āṇ nivā▫i▫ā. 
If anyone, through spite bowed not; Him the True Guru afterwards brought to bow before Ramdas. 

ਹਰਿ ਗੁਰਹਿ ਭਾਣਾ ਦੀਈ ਵਡਿਆਈ ਧੁਰਿ ਲਿਖਿਆ ਲੇਖੁ ਰਜਾਇ ਜੀਉ ॥ 
हरि गुरहि भाणा दीई वडिआई धुरि लिखिआ लेखु रजाइ जीउ ॥ 
Har gurėh bẖāṇā ḏī▫ī vadi▫ā▫ī ḏẖur likẖi▫ā lekẖ rajā▫e jī▫o. 
It pleased the Guru-God to bestow magnificence on Ramdas, Such was the pre-ordained writ of the Lord of will. 

ਕਹੈ ਸੁੰਦਰੁ ਸੁਣਹੁ ਸੰਤਹੁ ਸਭੁ ਜਗਤੁ ਪੈਰੀ ਪਾਇ ਜੀਉ ॥੬॥੧॥ 
कहै सुंदरु सुणहु संतहु सभु जगतु पैरी पाइ जीउ ॥६॥१॥ 
Kahai sunḏar suṇhu sanṯahu sabẖ jagaṯ pairī pā▫e jī▫o. ||6||1|| 
Says Sunder: hearken, o saints, the whole world fell at Ramdas' feet.


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 5, 2011)

*Part 1*
What is the controversy? I found out about it only today. Accordingly it is claimed that Guru Armar Das ji is telling his followers to perform brahminical rituals after his death. What evidence is there for that in the shabad? 

This question really needs attention before moving on to the second part of the controversy.

*Part 2:* 
Can it be true that Professor Darshan Singh is promoting and touting brahminical 'mat' by including Raag Ramkali in new editions of a Nit Nem Gutka, replacing other shabads such as Chaupai Sahib. This is said to prove that he is working at the behest of RSS and fanatic Hindu organizations. And,  that these organizations bribed Canadian officials to acquire a permanent resident visa for Professor Darshan Singh.

imho  It is important to determine first whether Nanak 3, via his grandson Bhai Sundar, is promoting brahmanism before concluding that RSS and Hindu organizations are the professor's financial backers. And that they leading him to be hog wild for making Raag Ramkali part of Nit Nem.  

*Part 3*
Doubly concerning is that stated parts of this controversy are not even in line with reality. For example, Professor Darshan Singh is placed in the Gurdwara of Rochester, New York, speaking against Guru Gobind Singh. Whoever is saying/repeating this has *confused* The Gurdwara of Rochester, *located in Rochester, New York,* with a different sangat, Rochester Gurdwara, which is *located in Queens, New York City*. These gurdwaras are *several hundred miles away from each other*, in *different parts of New York State*. Professor Darshan Singh spoke in Queens, not in Rochester New York.

Why this scraping at the bottom of the barrel?


----------



## Ambarsaria (Apr 5, 2011)

spnadmin ji thanks for the post.  Controversy or not at least one can learn the true meaning of another shabad in the process through close scrutiny.

In Punjabi it is called "Parti Baazi"  (Party Politics).

Obviously somebody is cared of him that he may tip the balance somewhere.  Probably among the various Akali factions.

My gut feeling is that the current :  Akali Junta" may be trying to cling on.

I do not much of the politics in Punjab being out and away for so long.

It is quite possible just scanning some headlines that Majithia may have more appeal than the other Badals.  Professor Darshan Singh may have some sway in such a "Family Feud" scenario.

There are no questions about lot of conspiracies to destroy Punjab, Punjabi and Sikhi.  Again sixth sense nothing more.

Controversies are generated to take people's attention away from real issues.  So who does not want the issues of importance not addressed in Punjab,



The Current Punjab Government
The always behind the scene controllers of most Police and Civil Service:  Congress
So that is my take.  May be Prakash S. Bagga ji can add some Grammar oriented explanations to your quoted shabad peacesign.  For me all Gurbani was written in a live world.  The live world was surrounded by real faiths that Sikh wanted to move away from and clarify.  Along the way the Gurus would use the common stuff to illustrate and that is how I read most Shabads.  If there is one line quoting and transliteration ignoring the essence of a shabad, then one can have new controversy of the day any day.

When would people:



see forest from the trees
get out of the weeds in an ocean
paddle like crazy their dingy whilst a beautiful and quietly sailing Gurbani Ship passes by
There are choices for all.  

I like the sailing ship how about you and others!

Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 6, 2011)

> spnadmin ji thanks for the post. Controversy or not at least one can learn the true meaning of another shabad in the process through close scrutiny



You can find what Professor Sahib Singh has to say about it at this link: http://www.srigranth.org/servlet/gurbani.gurbani?Action=Page&Param=923&g=1&h=1&r=1&t=2&p=0&k=1

Here is the beginning of his explanation. 



ਰਾਗ ਰਾਮਕਲੀ ਵਿੱਚ ਬਾਣੀ 'ਸਦੁ'। ❀ ਨੋਟ: ਇਸ ਬਾਣੀ ਦਾ ਪਹਿਲਾ ਟੀਕਾ ਸੰਨ ੧੯੩੫ ਵਿਚ ਸਿੱਖ ਐਜੂਕੇਸ਼ਨਲ ਕਾਨਫ਼੍ਰੰਸ ਦਾ ਸਮਾਗਮ ਗੁਜਰਾਂਵਾਲੇ ਹੋਇਆ। ਉਥੇ ਕਾਨਫ਼੍ਰੰਸ ਦੇ ਪੰਡਾਲ ਵਿਚ ਮੈਨੂੰ ਗੁਰਬਾਣੀ-ਵਿਆਕਰਣ ਬਾਰੇ ਆਪਣੇ ਖ਼ਿਆਲ ਪਰਗਟ ਕਰਨ ਦਾ ਮੌਕਾ ਮਿਲਿਆ। ਅਖ਼ਬਾਰਾਂ ਦੇ ਪ੍ਰਤੀਨਿਧ ਭੀ ਮੌਜੂਦ ਸਨ। ਮੈਂ ਵਿਆਕਰਣ ਦੀ ਵਿਆਖਿਆ ਸਮੇ 'ਸੱਦ' ਦੀ ਪੰਜਵੀਂ ਪਉੜੀ ਦਾ ਹਵਾਲਾ ਭੀ ਦਿੱਤਾ। ਮਾਸਕ-ਪੱਤ੍ਰ 'ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤ' ਦੇ ਐਡੀਟਰ ਸ: ਗੰਗਾ ਸਿੰਘ ਜੀ ਨੇ ਮੈਨੂੰ ਸਮਾਗਮ ਤੋਂ ਪਿੱਛੋਂ ਕਿਹਾ ਕਿ ਮੈਂ ਉਸ ਸਾਰੀ ਬਾਣੀ ਦੀ ਵਿਆਖਿਆ ਵਿਆਕਰਣ ਅਨੁਸਾਰ ਲਿਖ ਕੇ ਕਿਤਾਬ ਦੀ ਸ਼ਕਲ ਵਿਚ ਪੇਸ਼ ਕਰਾਂ। 'ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤ' ਦਾ ਆਪਣਾ ਪ੍ਰੈੱਸ ਸੀ। ਉਹਨਾਂ ਮੇਰਾ ਉਹ ਟ੍ਰੈਕਟ 'ਰੱਬੀ ਸੱਦਾ' ਛਾਪ ਦਿੱਤਾ। ਉਹ ਟ੍ਰੈਕਟ 'ਰੱਬੀ ਸੱਦਾ' ਕਈ ਸਾਲਾਂ ਤੋਂ ਖ਼ਤਮ ਹੋ ਚੁਕਾ ਸੀ। ਪਰ ਹੋਰ ਹੋਰ ਟੀਕਿਆਂ, ਲੇਖਾਂ ਅਤੇ ਪੁਸਤਕਾਂ ਦੇ ਰੁਝੇਵੇਂ ਆਦਿ ਦੇ ਕਾਰਨ ਮੈਂ ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਦੂਜੀ ਵਾਰੀ ਛੇਤੀ ਛਪਵਾ ਨਾਹ ਸਕਿਆ। ਦੂਜੀ ਵਾਰੀ ਇਹ ਟੀਕਾ 'ਸੱਦ ਸਟੀਕ' ਨਾਮ ਹੇਠ ਦਸੰਬਰ ੧੯੫੩ ਵਿਚ ਛਾਪਿਆ। ਇਸ ਦੀ ਅੰਦਰੀ ਸ਼ਕਲ ਬਹੁਤ ਕੁਝ ਬਦਲਾ ਕੇ ਇਸ ਨੂੰ ਮੌਜੂਦਾ ਰੂਪ ਦੇ ਦਿੱਤਾ ਗਿਆ। ਹਾਂ, ਮੂਲ ਦੇ ਟੀਕੇ ਵਿਚ ਕੋਈ ਭੀ ਫ਼ਰਕ ਪਾਣ ਦੀ ਲੋੜ ਨਹੀਂ ਸੀ ਪਈ। ਤਦੋਂ ਮੈਂ ਖਾਲਸਾ ਕਾਲਜ ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤਸਰ ਤੋਂ ਰੀਟਾਇਰ ਹੋ ਚੁਕਾ ਹੋਇਆ ਸਾਂ, ਤੇ, ਮੈਨੂੰ ਸ਼ਹੀਦ ਸਿੱਖ ਮਿਸ਼ਨਰੀ ਕਾਲਜ ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤਸਰ ਵਿਚ ਰਿਹਾਇਸ਼ ਜੋਗੀ ਥਾਂ ਮਿਲੀ ਹੋਈ ਸੀ। (ਸਾਹਿਬ ਸਿੰਘ)। ❀ ਨੋਟ: ਹਿੰਦੂ-ਮਤ ਅਨੁਸਾਰ ਅੰਤਮ ਸੰਸਕਾਰ: ਜਦੋਂ ਕਿਸੇ ਹਿੰਦੂ-ਘਰ ਵਿਚ ਕੋਈ ਪ੍ਰਾਣੀ ਮਰਨ ਲੱਗਦਾ ਹੈ, ਤਾਂ ਉਸ ਦੇ ਪੁੱਤਰ ਇਸਤ੍ਰੀ ਆਦਿਕ ਵਾਰਸ ਸ਼ਾਸਤ੍ਰਾਂ ਦੀ ਦੱਸੀ ਮਰਯਾਦਾ ਅਨੁਸਾਰ ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਮੰਜੇ ਤੋਂ ਹੇਠਾਂ ਲਾਹ ਲੈਂਦੇ ਹਨ। ਭੁੰਞੇ ਦੱਭ ਵਿਛਾ ਕੇ ਉਸ ਉਤੇ ਕੱਪੜਾ ਵਿਛਾ ਦੇਣ ਦੀ ਮਰਯਾਦਾ ਹੈ। ਉਸ ਦੇ ਹੱਥ ਦੀ ਤਲੀ ਉੱਤੇ ਆਟੇ ਦਾ ਦੀਵਾ ਰੱਖ ਕੇ ਜਗਾ ਦੇਂਦੇ ਹਨ, ਤੇ ਦੀਵੇ ਵਿਚ ਬ੍ਰਾਹਮਣ ਦੀ ਭੇਟਾ ਲਈ ਸਮਰਥਾ ਅਨੁਸਾਰ ਅਠਿਆਨੀ ਰੁਪਇਆ ਆਦਿਕ ਚਾਂਦੀ ਸੋਨੇ ਦਾ ਸਿੱਕਾ ਪਾ ਦੇਂਦੇ ਹਨ। ਇਸ ਮਰਯਾਦਾ ਦਾ ਭਾਵ ਉਹ ਇਹ ਸਮਝਦੇ ਹਨ ਕਿ ਮਰਨ ਵਾਲੇ ਪ੍ਰਾਣੀ ਦੀ ਆਤਮਾ ਨੇ ਅਗਾਂਹ ਬੜੇ ਹਨੇਰੇ ਪੈਂਡਿਆਂ ਵਿਚੋਂ ਦੀ ਲੰਘਣਾ ਹੈ, ਜਿਥੇ ਰਾਹ-ਖਹਿੜਾ ਵੇਖਣ ਲਈ ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਚਾਨਣ ਦੀ ਲੋੜ ਪੈਂਦੀ ਹੈ। ਮਰਨ ਵੇਲੇ ਉਸ ਦੀ ਤਲੀ ਉੱਤੇ ਰੱਖਿਆ ਹੋਇਆ ਦੀਵਾ ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਪਰਲੋਕ ਦੇ ਪੈਂਡਿਆਂ ਵਿਚ ਚਾਨਣ ਦੇਂਦਾ ਹੈ। ਜਦੋਂ ਆਦਮੀ ਮਰ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ, ਤਾਂ ਉਸ ਦੇ ਸਰੀਰ ਦਾ ਸਸਕਾਰ ਕਰਨ ਤੋਂ ਪਹਿਲਾਂ ਜਵਾਂ ਦੇ ਆਟੇ ਦੇ ਪੇੜੇ ਪੱਤਲਾਂ ਉਤੇ ਰੱਖ ਕੇ ਮਣਸੇ ਜਾਂਦੇ ਹਨ। ਬ੍ਰਾਹਮਣ ਪੁਰਾਣ ਆਦਿਕ ਦੇ ਮੰਤ੍ਰ ਪੜ੍ਹਦਾ ਹੈ। ਸੂਰਜ ਵਲ ਮੂੰਹ ਕਰ ਕੇ ਪਾਣੀ ਦੀਆਂ ਚੁਲੀਆਂ ਭੀ ਭੇਟਾ ਕੀਤੀਆਂ ਜਾਂਦੀਆਂ ਹਨ। ਇਹ ਉਸ ਵਿਛੜੀ ਰੂਹ ਲਈ ਖ਼ੁਰਾਕ ਭੇਜੀ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ। ਘਰੋਂ ਤੁਰ ਕੇ ਮਸਾਣਾਂ ਤੋਂ ਉਰੇ ਅੱਧਵਾਟੇ (ਅੱਧਮਾਰਗੇ) ਮਿਰਤਕ ਦਾ ਫੱਟਾ ਭੁੰਞੇ ਰੱਖ ਦਿੱਤਾ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ। ਘਰੋਂ ਤੁਰਨ ਲੱਗਿਆਂ ਮਿੱਟੀ ਦਾ ਇਕ ਕੋਰਾ ਭਾਂਡਾ ਨਾਲ ਲੈ ਲੈਂਦੇ ਹਨ। ਉਸ ਅੱਧਮਾਰਗ ਤੇ ਉਹ ਭਾਂਡਾ ਭੰਨ ਦੇਂਦੇ ਹਨ, ਅਤੇ ਮਰੇ ਪ੍ਰਾਣੀ ਦਾ ਪੁੱਤਰ ਆਦਿਕ ਬਹੁਤ ਉੱਚੀ ਡਰਾਉਣੀ ਆਵਾਜ਼ ਵਿਚ ਢਾਹ ਮਾਰਦਾ ਹੈ। ਇਸ ਰਸਮ ਦੇ ਹੇਠ ਖ਼ਿਆਲ ਇਹ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਮਿਰਤਕ ਦੀ ਆਤਮਾ ਸਰੀਰਕ ਮੋਹ ਕਰਕੇ ਅਜੇ ਉਸ ਮੁਰਦੇ ਦੇ ਦੁਆਲੇ ਹੀ ਭੌਂਦੀ ਫਿਰਦੀ ਹੈ। ਇਸ ਭਿਆਨਕ ਢਾਹ ਨਾਲ ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਡਰਾਂਦੇ ਹਨ ਕਿ ਚਲੀ ਜਾਏ। ਸਸਕਾਰ ਕਰਨ ਵੇਲੇ ਬ੍ਰਾਹਮਣ ਫਿਰ ਕੁਝ ਮੰਤ੍ਰ ਪੜ੍ਹਦਾ ਹੈ। ਸਸਕਾਰ ਤੋਂ ਪਿੱਛੋਂ ਬਚ ਰਹੀਆਂ ਹੱਡੀਆਂ (ਅਸਥੀਆਂ) ਹਰਿਦੁਆਰ ਗੰਗਾ ਨਦੀ ਵਿਚ ਪਾਈਆਂ ਜਾਂਦੀਆਂ ਹਨ। ਹਿੰਦੂ-ਖ਼ਿਆਲ ਅਨੁਸਾਰ ਜਿਸ ਦੀਆਂ ਅਸਥੀਆਂ ਗੰਗਾ ਵਿਚ ਨਾਹ ਪੈਣ ਉਸ ਦੀ ਗਤੀ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੁੰਦੀ। ਮਰਨ ਪਿਛੋਂ ੧੩ ਦਿਨਾਂ ਤਕ ਹਰੇਕ ਪ੍ਰਾਣੀ ਦੀ ਆਤਮਾ ਪ੍ਰੇਤ ਬਣੀ ਰਹਿੰਦੀ ਹੈ, ਅਤੇ ਆਪਣੇ ਛੱਡੇ ਘਰਾਂ ਦੇ ਦੁਆਲੇ ਹੀ ਭੌਂਦੀ ਫਿਰਦੀ ਹੈ। ਜਿਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਦਾ ਕੋਈ ਮਰਦਾ ਹੈ, ਉਹਨਾਂ ਦੇ ਘਰ ਸ਼ਰੀਕੇ ਬਿਰਾਦਰੀ ਦੇ ਘਰਾਂ ਵਿਚੋਂ ਜ਼ਨਾਨੀਆਂ ਮਰਦ ਰਾਤ ਨੂੰ ਆ ਕੇ ਸੌਂਦੇ ਹਨ। ਸਵੇਰੇ ਪਹਿਰ ਰਾਤ ਰਹਿੰਦੀ ਹੀ ਮਰੇ ਪ੍ਰਾਣੀ ਦਾ ਪੁੱਤਰ ਆਦਿਕ ਉੱਠ ਕੇ ਢਾਹ ਮਾਰਦਾ ਹੈ। ੧੩ ਦਿਨ ਹਰ ਸਵੇਰੇ ਇਹੀ ਕੁਝ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ। ਇਹ ਭੀ ਮਿਰਤਕ ਦੀ ਆਤਮਾ ਨੂੰ ਡਰਾਣ ਵਾਸਤੇ ਕੀਤਾ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ। {ਨੋਟ: ਜਿਉਂ ਜਿਉਂ ਲੋਕ ਵਿੱਦਿਆ ਦੇ ਚਾਨਣ ਵਿਚ ਸਿਆਣੇ ਹੁੰਦੇ ਜਾ ਰਹੇ ਹਨ, ਇਹ ਢਾਹਾਂ ਮਾਰਨ ਵਾਲੀ ਰਸਮ ਹਟਦੀ ਜਾ ਰਹੀ ਹੈ}। ਤੇਰ੍ਹਵੇਂ ਦਿਨ ਮਿਰਤਕ ਦੀ ਕਿਰਿਆ ਕੀਤੀ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ। ਅਚਾਰਜ ਆ ਕੇ ਇਹ ਰਸਮ ਕਰਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ। ਇਹ ਮਰਯਾਦਾ ਵਿਛੁੜੀ ਆਤਮਾ ਨੂੰ ਪ੍ਰੇਤ ਜੂਨ ਵਿਚੋਂ ਕੱਢ ਕੇ ਪਿਤਰ ਲੋਕ ਤਕ ਅਪੜਾਣ ਵਾਸਤੇ ਕੀਤੀ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ। ਸ਼ਾਸਤ੍ਰ ਅਨੁਸਾਰ ਖ਼ਿਆਲ ਇਹ ਬਣਿਆ ਹੋਇਆ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਪਿਤਰ ਲੋਕ ਅੱਪੜਨ ਲਈ ੩੬੦ ਦਿਨ ਲੱਗਦੇ ਹਨ। ਪੈਂਡਾ ਹੈ ਅਣਡਿੱਠਾ ਤੇ ਹਨੇਰਾ। ਇਸ ਵਾਸਤੇ ਕਿਰਿਆ ਕਰਨ ਵੇਲੇ ੩੬੦ ਦੀਵੇ ਵੱਟੀਆਂ ਤੇ ਲੋੜੀਂਦਾ ਤੇਲ ਲਿਆ ਕੇ ਰੱਖ ਦੇਂਦੇ ਹਨ। ਜਦੋਂ ਵੇਦ-ਮੰਤ੍ਰ ਆਦਿਕ ਪੜ੍ਹਨ ਦੀ ਸਾਰੀ ਰਸਮ ਹੋ ਚੁਕਦੀ ਹੈ, ਤਾਂ ਉਹ ਵੱਟੀਆਂ ਇਕੱਠੀਆਂ ਹੀ ਤੇਲ ਵਿਚ ਭਿਉਂ ਕੇ ਬਾਲ ਦਿੱਤੀਆਂ ਜਾਂਦੀਆਂ ਹਨ, ਅਤੇ ਇਸ ਤਰ੍ਹਾਂ ਮਰੇ ਪ੍ਰਾਣੀ ਨੂੰ ਪਿਤਰ ਲੋਕ ਦੇ ਲੰਮੇ ਪੈਂਡੇ ਵਿਚ ੩੬੦ ਦਿਨ ਚਾਨਣ ਮਿਲਦਾ ਰਹਿੰਦਾ ਹੈ। ਇਹਨਾਂ ਇਕੱਠੇ ਬਾਲੇ ਦੀਵਿਆਂ ਤੋਂ ਇਲਾਵਾ ਭੀ ਛਨਿੱਛਰ ਦੇਵਤੇ ਦੇ ਮੰਦਰ ਵਿਚ ਸਾਲ ਭਰ ਹਰ ਰੋਜ਼ ਦੀਵਾ ਜਗਾਣ ਲਈ ਤੇਲ ਭੇਜਿਆ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ। ਕਿਰਿਆ ਵਾਲੇ ਦਿਨ ਭੀ ਵਿਛੁੜੀ ਰੂਹ ਦੀ ਖ਼ੁਰਾਕ ਵਾਸਤੇ ਪਿੰਡ ਭਰਾਏ ਜਾਂਦੇ ਹਨ। ਕਿਰਿਆ ਵਾਲੇ ਦਿਨ ਤੋਂ ਲੈ ਕੇ ਇੱਕ ਸਾਲ ਹਰ ਰੋਜ਼ ਬ੍ਰਾਹਮਣ ਨੂੰ ਭੋਜਨ ਖੁਆਇਆ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ। ❀ ਨੋਟ: ਸਸਕਾਰ ਕਰਨ ਤੋਂ ਪਿਛੋਂ ਕਿਰਿਆ ਵਾਲੇ ਦਿਨ ਤਕ ਗਰੁੜ ਪੁਰਾਣ ਦੀ ਕਥਾ ਭੀ ਕਰਾਈ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ। ਆਮ ਤੌਰ ਤੇ ਤਾਂ ਬ੍ਰਾਹਮਣ ਨੂੰ ਬੇਨਤੀ ਕੀਤੀ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਆਪਣੇ ਘਰ ਬੈਠੇ ਹੀ ਗਰੁੜ ਦਾ ਪਾਠ ਕਰੀ ਜਾਣ। ਵਰ੍ਹੇ ਪਿੱਛੋਂ ਮਰਨ ਦੀ ਥਿੱਤ ਉਤੇ ਹੀ ਵਰ੍ਹੀਣਾ ਕੀਤਾ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ। ਖ਼ੁਰਾਕ ਦੇ ਇਲਾਵਾ ਵਿਛੁੜੇ ਪ੍ਰਾਣੀ ਵਾਸਤੇ ਭਾਂਡੇ ਬਸਤ੍ਰ ਆਦਿਕ ਭੇਜੇ ਜਾਂਦੇ ਹਨ। ਸਾਰਾ ਸਾਮਾਨ ਅਚਾਰਜ ਨੂੰ ਦਾਨ ਕੀਤਾ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ। ਇਸ ਤੋਂ ਪਿਛੋਂ ਹਰ ਸਾਲ ਸਰਾਧਾਂ ਦੇ ਦਿਨਾਂ ਵਿਚ ਉਸ ਥਿੱਤ ਤੇ ਬ੍ਰਾਹਮਣਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਭੋਜਨ ਖੁਆਇਆ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ। ਇਹ ਭੀ ਵਿਛੁੜੇ ਸੰਬੰਧੀ ਨੂੰ ਅਪੜਾਣ ਲਈ ਹੀ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ। ਜੇ ਕੋਈ ਪ੍ਰਾਣੀ ਬਹੁਤ ਉਮਰ ਦਾ ਹੋ ਕੇ ਮਰੇ, ਪੋਤਰਿਆਂ ਪੜੋਤੜਿਆਂ ਵਾਲਾ ਹੋ ਜਾਏ ਤਾਂ ਉਸ ਦਾ ਸਸਕਾਰ ਕਰਨ ਵੇਲੇ ਉਸ ਨੂੰ 'ਵੱਡਾ ਕਰਦੇ' ਹਨ। ਜਿਸ ਫੱਟੇ ਉਤੇ ਮੁਰਦਾ ਚੁੱਕ ਕੇ ਲੈ ਜਾਈਦਾ ਹੈ, ਉਸ ਫੱਟੇ ਨੂੰ ਸੋਹਣੇ ਕੱਪੜਿਆਂ ਤੇ ਫੁੱਲਾਂ ਨਾਲ ਸਜਾਂਦੇ ਹਨ। ਮੁਰਦਾ ਲੈ ਜਾਣ ਵੇਲੇ ਉਸ ਦੇ ਉਤੋਂ ਦੀ ਉਸ ਦੇ ਪੋਤਰੇ ਪੜੋਤਰੇ ਆਦਿਕ ਛੁਹਾਰੇ ਮਖਾਣੇ ਪੈਸੇ ਆਦਿਕ ਸੁੱਟਦੇ ਹਨ। ਇਸ ਰਸਮ ਨੂੰ 'ਬਬਾਣ' ਕੱਢਣਾ ਆਖੀਦਾ ਹੈ। ਪੁਰਾਣ ਬਾਰੇ ❀ ਨੋਟ: ਪੁਰਾਣ-ਵਿਆਸ ਰਿਸ਼ੀ ਜਾਂ ਉਸ ਦੇ ਨਾਮ ਹੇਠ ਵਿਦਵਾਨਾਂ ਦੇ ਲਿਖੇ ਹੋਏ ਇਤਿਹਾਸ ਨਾਲ ਮਿਲੇ ਧਰਮ-ਗ੍ਰੰਥ। ਇਹਨਾਂ ਦੀ ਗਿਣਤੀ ੧੮ ਹੈ। ਅਤੇ ਸ਼ਲੋਕ ਚਾਰ ਲੱਖ। ਵਿਸ਼ਨੂ ਪੁਰਾਣ ਅਨੁਸਾਰ ਪੁਰਾਣ ਦੇ ਲੱਛਣ ਇਹ ਹਨ-ਜਗਤ ਦੀ ਉਤਪੱਤੀ ਤੇ ਪ੍ਰਲੈ, ਦੇਵਤਾ ਅਤੇ ਪਿਤਰਾਂ ਦੀ ਬੰਸਾਵਲੀ, ਮਨੂ ਦੇ ਰਾਜ ਦਾ ਸਮਾ ਅਤੇ ਉਸ ਦਾ ਹਾਲ, ਸੂਰਜ ਅਤੇ ਚੰਦ੍ਰਵੰਸ ਦੀ ਕਥਾ,-ਜਿਸ ਵਿਚ ਇਹ ਪੰਜ ਪ੍ਰਸੰਗ ਹੋਣ ਉਹ ਪੁਰਾਣ ਹੈ। ੧੮ ਪਰਾਣ ਇਹ ਹਨ-ਵਿਸ਼ਨੂ ਪੁਰਾਣ, ਪਦਮ, ਬ੍ਰਹਮ, ਸ਼ਿਵ, ਭਾਗਵਤ, ਨਾਰਦ, ਮਾਰਕੰਡੇਯ, ਅਗਨਿ, ਬ੍ਰਹਮਵੈਵਰਤ, ਲਿੰਗ, ਵਾਰਾਹ, ਸਕੰਦ, ਵਾਮਨ, ਕੂਰਮ, ਮਤਸਯ, ਗਰੁੜ, ਬ੍ਰਹਮਾਂਡ, ਭਵਿਖਯ। ❀ ਗਰੁੜ-ਪੁਰਾਣ ਬਾਰੇ ਨੋਟ: ਹਿੰਦੂ ਮੰਨਦੇ ਹਨ ਕਿ ਹਰੇਕ ਦੇਵਤੇ ਦਾ ਕੋਈ ਉਚੇਚਾ ਅਵਾਹਨ (ਸਵਾਰੀ) ਹੈ। ਜਿਵੇਂ ਗਣੇਸ਼ ਦੀ ਸਵਾਰੀ ਚੂਹਾ, ਬ੍ਰਹਮਾ ਦੀ ਸਵਾਰੀ ਹੰਸ, ਸ਼ਿਵ ਦੀ ਸਵਾਰੀ ਬੈਲ। ਇਸੇ ਤਰ੍ਹਾਂ ਗਰੁੜ ਵਿਸ਼ਨੂੰ ਦੀ ਸਵਾਰੀ ਮੰਨਿਆ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ। ਗਰੁੜ ਪੁਰਾਣ ਵਿਚ ਵਿਸ਼ਨੂੰ ਆਪਣੇ ਅਵਾਹਨ ਗਰੁੜ ਨੂੰ ਜਮ-ਮਾਰਗ ਦਾ ਹਾਲ ਸੁਣਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ, ਤੇ ਆਖਦਾ ਹੈ- ਮਰਨ ਪਿਛੋਂ ਜੀਵ ਪ੍ਰੇਤ ਜੂਨ ਪ੍ਰਾਪਤ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ, ਅਤੇ ਇਸ ਦਾ ਸਰੀਰ ਅੰਗੂਠੇ ਜਿਤਨਾ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ। ਮਰੇ ਪ੍ਰਾਣੀ ਵਾਸਤੇ ਪਿੰਡ ਭਰਾਣੇ ਜ਼ਰੂਰੀ ਹਨ। ਇਹਨਾਂ ਦੀ ਸਹੈਤਾ ਨਾਲ ਪ੍ਰੇਤ ਦਾ ਸਰੀਰ ਦਸ ਦਿਨਾਂ ਵਿਚ ਹੱਥ ਭਰ ਬਣ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ। ਜਦੋਂ ਪ੍ਰਾਣੀ ਮਰਨ ਲੱਗੇ ਤਾਂ ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਇਸ਼ਨਾਨ ਅਤੇ ਸਾਲਗਰਾਮ ਦੀ ਪੂਜਾ ਕਰਨੀ ਚਾਹੀਦੀ ਹੈ। ਸਾਲਗਰਾਮ ਸਾਰੇ ਪਾਪਾਂ ਦਾ ਨਾਸ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ। ਜੇ ਮਰਨ ਵੇਲੇ ਪ੍ਰਾਣੀ ਦੇ ਮੂੰਹ ਵਿਚ ਸਾਲਗਰਾਮ ਦਾ ਚਰਨਾਮ੍ਰਿਤ ਪਏ, ਤਾਂ ਉਸ ਦੇ ਸਾਰੇ ਪਾਪ ਦੂਰ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦੇ ਹਨ। ਜਿਵੇਂ ਰੂੰ ਦੇ ਢੇਰ ਅੱਗ ਦੀ ਇਕ ਚਿਣਗ ਨਾਲ ਸੜ ਕੇ ਸੁਆਹ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦੇ ਹਨ, ਤਿਵੇਂ ਮਰਨ ਵੇਲੇ ਪ੍ਰਾਣੀ ਲਫ਼ਜ਼ ਗੰਗਾ ਆਖਣ ਨਾਲ ਹੀ ਮੁਕਤ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ। ਪ੍ਰੇਤ-ਕਰਮ ਕਰਵਾਣ ਲਈ ਮਰੇ ਪ੍ਰਾਣੀ ਦੇ ਸਸਕਾਰ ਤੋਂ ਪਹਿਲਾਂ ਉਸ ਦਾ ਪੁੱਤਰ ਤੇ ਹੋਰ ਨਜ਼ਦੀਕੀ ਸੰਬੰਧੀ ਮੁੰਡਨ ਕਰਨ। ਇਹ ਅੱਤ ਜ਼ਰੂਰੀ ਹੈ। ਪ੍ਰੇਤ ਦੀ ਖ਼ਾਤਰ ਮੰਤ੍ਰ ਕੇ ਤਿਲ ਅਤੇ ਘਿਉ ਦੀ ਅਹੂਤੀ ਦੇਣੀ ਚਾਹੀਦੀ ਹੈ, ਅਤੇ ਬਹੁਤ ਰੋਣਾ ਚਾਹੀਦਾ ਹੈ। ਅਜੇਹਾ ਕਰਨ ਨਾਲ ਮਰੇ ਪ੍ਰਾਣੀ ਨੂੰ ਸੁਖ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ। ਯਾਰਾਂ ਦਿਨ ਰਾਤ-ਦਿਨ ਹਰ ਵੇਲੇ ਦੀਵਾ ਜਗਦਾ ਰਹਿਣਾ ਚਾਹੀਦਾ ਹੈ। ਇਸ ਦੀਵੇ ਨਾਲ ਜਮ-ਮਾਰਗ ਵਿਚ ਚਾਨਣ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ। ਪ੍ਰੇਤ-ਕਰਮ ਕਰਨ ਨਾਲ ਪ੍ਰਾਣੀ ਦਸ ਦਿਨਾਂ ਵਿਚ ਹੀ ਸਾਰੇ ਪਾਪਾਂ ਤੋਂ ਛੁਟਕਾਰਾ ਪਾ ਲੈਂਦਾ ਹੈ। ਗਰੁੜ ਪੁਰਾਣ ਨੂੰ ਸੁਣਨ ਤੇ ਸੁਣਾਨ ਵਾਲੇ ਪਾਪਾਂ ਤੋਂ ਮੁਕਤ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦੇ ਹਨ। ਇਸ ਪੁਰਾਣ ਦੇ ਵਾਚਣ ਵਾਲੇ ਪੰਡਿਤ ਨੂੰ ਕੱਪੜੇ ਗਹਿਣੇ, ਗਊ, ਅੰਨ, ਸੋਨਾ, ਜ਼ਮੀਨ ਆਦਿਕ ਸਭ ਕੁਝ ਦਾਨ ਕਰਨਾ ਚਾਹੀਦਾ ਹੈ, ਨਹੀਂ ਤਾਂ ਫਲ ਦੀ ਪ੍ਰਾਪਤੀ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੁੰਦੀ। ਕਥਾ ਸੁਣਾਨ ਵਾਲਾ ਜੇ ਪ੍ਰਸੰਨ ਹੋ ਜਾਵੇ, ਤਾਂ ਹੇ ਗਰੁੜ! ਦਾਨ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲੇ ਉਤੇ ਮੈਂ ਭੀ ਪ੍ਰਸੰਨ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹਾਂ। ਗੁਰੂ ਅਮਰਦਾਸ ਜੀ ਬਾਰੇ ਕਿਰਿਆ ਦਾ ਭੁਲੇਖਾ 'ਸੱਦ' ਦੀ ਪੰਜਵੀਂ ਪਉੜੀ ਨੂੰ ਪੜ੍ਹ ਕੇ ਸਿੱਖ ਜਨਤਾ ਆਮ ਤੌਰ ਤੇ ਟਪਲਾ ਖਾ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ, ਤੇ ਅਨੇਕਾਂ ਸੱਜਣ ਇਹ ਸਮਝਣ ਲੱਗ ਪੈਂਦੇ ਹਨ ਕਿ ਇਸ ਪਉੜੀ ਵਿਚ ਗੁਰੂ ਅਮਰਦਾਸ ਜੀ ਵਲੋਂ ਕਿਰਿਆ ਕਰਨ ਦੀ ਹਿਦਾਇਤ ਦਾ ਜ਼ਿਕਰ ਹੈ। ਮੇਰਾ 'ਗੁਰਬਾਣੀ ਵਿਆਕਰਣ' ਸੰਨ ੧੯੩੯ ਵਿਚ ਛਪਿਆ ਸੀ। ਹੁਣ ਤਾਂ ਪੜ੍ਹੇ-ਲਿਖੇ ਸੱਜਣਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਕੋਈ ਸ਼ੱਕ ਨਹੀਂ ਰਿਹਾ ਹੋਵੇਗਾ ਕਿ ਗੁਰੂ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਦੇ ਵੇਲੇ ਦੀ ਪੰਜਾਬੀ ਅਤੇ ਹੁਣ ਦੀ ਪੰਜਾਬੀ ਦੇ ਵਿਆਕਰਣ ਵਿਚ ਬਹੁਤ ਸਾਰਾ ਫ਼ਰਕ ਹੈ। ਗੁਰੂ ਗ੍ਰੰਥ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਦੀ ਬਾਣੀ ਨੂੰ ਸਹੀ ਸਮਝਣ ਲਈ ਇਹ ਅੱਤ ਜ਼ਰੂਰੀ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਉਸ ਵਕਤ ਦੀ ਪੰਜਾਬੀ ਦੇ ਵਿਆਕਰਣਿਕ ਨਿਯਮਾਂ ਦੀ ਥੋਹੜੀ ਬਹੁਤ ਸਮਝ ਹੋਵੇ। ਪਾਠਕਾਂ ਦੀ ਸਹੂਲਤ ਵਾਸਤੇ ਪੰਜਵੀਂ ਪਉੜੀ ਦੇ ਅਰਥਾਂ ਵਿਚ ਲਫ਼ਜ਼ ਪੰਡਿਤ, ਪੜਹਿ ਅਤੇ ਪਾਵਏ ਦੀ ਵਿਆਕਰਣਿਕ ਵਾਕਫ਼ੀਅਤ ਦੇਣ ਦੀ ਖ਼ਾਤਰ ਬਹੁਤ ਵਿਸਥਾਰ ਤੋਂ ਕੰਮ ਲਿਆ ਗਿਆ ਹੈ, ਤਾ ਕਿ ਕਿਸੇ ਸ਼ੱਕ ਦੀ ਗੁੰਜੈਸ਼ ਨਾਹ ਰਹਿ ਸਕੇ। ਭੂਮਿਕਾ ਵਿਚ ਸਰਸਰੀ ਜਿਹੀ ਜਾਣ-ਪਛਾਣ ਕਰਾਣ ਲਈ ਸਿਰਫ਼ ਇਹੀ ਦੱਸਣਾ ਕਾਫ਼ੀ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਲਫ਼ਜ਼ 'ਪੰਡਿਤ' ਬਹੁ-ਵਚਨ ਹੈ, ਲਫ਼ਜ਼ 'ਪੜਹਿ' ਭੀ ਬਹੁ-ਵਚਨ ਹੈ। ਹਿੰਦੂ ਸੱਜਣ ਮਰੇ ਪ੍ਰਾਣੀ ਪਿਛੋਂ ਕਿਰਿਆ ਕਰਾਂਦੇ ਹਨ। ਕਿਰਿਆ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲੇ ਬ੍ਰਾਹਮਣ ਨੂੰ ਅਚਾਰਜ ਆਖੀਦਾ ਹੈ। ਇਹ ਅਚਾਰਜ ਖ਼ਾਨਦਾਨੀ ਹੀ ਤੁਰੇ ਆਉਂਦੇ ਹਨ। ਹਰੇਕ ਘਰ ਦਾ ਇਕੋ ਹੀ ਅਚਾਰਜ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ। ਜੇ ਗੁਰੂ ਅਮਰਦਾਸ ਜੀ ਵਲੋਂ ਕਿਰਿਆ ਦੀ ਹਿਦੈਤ ਹੁੰਦੀ, ਤਾਂ ਲਫ਼ਜ਼ 'ਪੰਡਿਤ' ਏਥੇ ਇਕ-ਵਚਨ ਹੁੰਦਾ, ਇਸ ਦੀ ਸ਼ਕਲ 'ਪੰਡਿਤੁ' ਹੁੰਦੀ, ਅੱਖਰ 'ਤ' ਦੇ ਅੰਤ ਵਿਚ (ੁ) ਹੁੰਦਾ। ਲਫ਼ਜ਼ 'ਗੋਪਾਲ' ਸੰਬੰਧ ਕਾਰਕ ਵਿਚ ਹੈ। 'ਕੇਸੋ ਗੋਪਾਲ ਪੰਡਿਤ' ਦਾ ਅਰਥ ਹੈ 'ਕੇਸੋ-ਗੋਪਾਲ ਦੇ ਪੰਡਿਤ।' ਕੇਸੋ ਅਤੇ ਗੋਪਾਲ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੇ ਨਾਮ ਹਨ; ਜਿਵੇਂ: 'ਕਬੀਰ ਕੇਸੋ ਕੇਸੋ ਕੂਕੀਐ', ਅਤੇ 'ਗੋਪਾਲ ਤੇਰਾ ਆਰਤਾ'। ਸਤਿਗੁਰੂ ਜੀ ਵਲੋਂ ਹਿਦਾਇਤ ਇਹ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਸਾਡੇ ਪਿਛੋਂ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੇ ਪੰਡਿਤਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਸੱਦਣਾ, ਭਾਵ, ਸਤਸੰਗੀਆਂ ਨੂੰ ਬੁਲਾਣਾ ਜੋ ਆ ਕੇ ਗਰੁੜ ਪੁਰਾਣ ਦੇ ਥਾਂ 'ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਕਥਾ' ਪੜ੍ਹਨ। ਇਸੇ ਹਿਦਾਇਤ ਦੀ ਤਾਕੀਦ ਅਗਲੀਆਂ ਦੋ ਤੁਕਾਂ ਵਿਚ ਕੀਤੀ ਹੈ। "ਹਰਿ ਕਥਾ ਪੜੀਐ, ਹਰਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਸੁਣੀਐ ॥" ਲਫ਼ਜ਼ 'ਪਾਵਏ' ਵਰਤਮਾਨ ਕਾਲ ਹੈ, ਅੱਨ ਪੁਰਖ, ਇਕ-ਵਚਨ। ਇਸ ਦਾ ਅਰਥ ਹੈ-'ਪਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ'। ਕਿਸੇ ਭੀ ਹਾਲਤ ਵਿਚ ਇਹ ਲਫ਼ਜ਼ ਹੁਕਮੀ ਭਵਿੱਖਤ ਕਾਲ (Imperative mood) ਵਿਚ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੈ। ਤੀਜੀ ਤੁਕ ਵਿਚ ਜ਼ਿਕਰ ਹੈ ਕਿ 'ਬੇਬਾਣੁ ਹਰਿ ਰੰਗੁ ਗੁਰ ਭਾਵਏ' (ਗੁਰੂ ਨੂੰ ਹਰੀ ਦਾ ਪਿਆਰ-ਰੂਪ ਬੇਬਾਣ ਚੰਗਾ ਲੱਗਦਾ ਹੈ)। ਚੌਥੀ ਤੁਕ ਦੇ ਲਫ਼ਜ਼ 'ਪਾਵਏ' ਦਾ ਕਰਤਾ ਲਫ਼ਜ਼ 'ਗੁਰੁ' ਹੈ (ਗੁਰੂ ਪਿੰਡ ਪਤਲਿ ਕਿਰਿਆ ਦੀਵਾ ਫੁੱਲ-ਇਹ ਸਭ ਕੁਝ 'ਹਰਿਸਰ' ਵਿਚ ਪਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ, ਭਾਵ, ਇਸ ਸਾਰੀ ਰਸਮ ਨੂੰ ਗੁਰੂ ਸਤਸੰਗ ਤੋਂ ਸਦਕੇ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ)। ਕਿਰਿਆ ਆਦਿਕ ਬਾਰੇ ਗੁਰੂ ਨਾਨਕ ਦੇਵ ਜੀ ਦੀ ਹਿਦਾਇਤ ॥ ਇਹ ਗੱਲ ਨਿਸ-ਸੰਦੇਹ ਸਾਬਤ ਹੋ ਚੁਕੀ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਗੁਰੂ ਨਾਨਕ ਦੇਵ ਜੀ ਦੀ ਆਪਣੀ ਸਾਰੀ ਬਾਣੀ ਆਪ ਹੀ ਲਿਖ ਕੇ ਆਪਣੇ ਪਾਸ ਰੱਖਦੇ ਰਹੇ ਸਨ। ਅਪਣੀ ਹੱਥੀਂ ਉਹਨਾਂ ਇਹ ਸਾਰੀ ਹੀ ਗੁਰੂ ਅੰਗਦ ਦੇਵ ਜੀ ਦੇ ਹਵਾਲੇ ਕਰ ਦਿੱਤੀ ਸੀ। ਗੁਰੂ ਅੰਗਦ ਦੇਵ ਜੀ ਨੇ ਆਪਣੀ ਬਾਣੀ ਸਮੇਤ ਇਹ ਸਾਰਾ ਸੰਗ੍ਰਹਿ ਗੁਰੂ ਅਮਰਦਾਸ ਜੀ ਨੂੰ ਦੇ ਦਿੱਤਾ ਸੀ। ਇਸੇ ਤਰ੍ਹਾਂ ਸਿਲਸਿਲੇ-ਵਾਰ ਪਹਿਲੇ ਚਾਰ ਗੁਰ-ਵਿਅਕਤੀਆਂ ਦੀ ਸਾਰੀ ਬਾਣੀ ਗੁਰੂ ਰਾਮਦਾਸ ਜੀ ਰਾਹੀਂ ਗੁਰੂ ਅਰਜਨ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਨੂੰ ਮਿਲ ਗਈ ਸੀ। {ਪੜ੍ਹੋ ਮੇਰੇ ਲੇਖ ਤੀਜੀ ਪੋਥੀ ਵਿਚ} ਗੁਰੂ ਨਾਨਕ ਦੇਵ ਅਤੇ ਗੁਰੂ ਅਮਰਦਾਸ ਜੀ ਦੀ ਬਾਣੀ ਦਾ ਟਾਕਰਾ ਕਰ ਕੇ ਇਹ ਭੀ ਪੂਰੇ ਤੌਰ ਤੇ ਸਾਬਤ ਕੀਤਾ ਜਾ ਚੁਕਿਆ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਗੁਰੂ ਅਮਰਦਾਸ ਜੀ ਗੁਰੂ ਨਾਨਕ ਜੀ ਦੀ ਸਾਰੀ ਬਾਣੀ ਨੂੰ ਬੜੇ ਗਹੁ ਨਾਲ ਪੜ੍ਹਦੇ ਰਹਿੰਦੇ ਸਨ। ਇਸ ਬਾਣੀ ਬਾਰੇ ਉਹਨਾਂ ਦਾ ਅੱਭਿਆਸ ਕਮਾਲ ਦਰਜੇ ਦਾ ਸੀ। ਹਿੰਦੂ ਪ੍ਰਾਣੀ ਦੇ ਅੰਤਮ ਸੰਸਕਾਰ ਦੀਵਾ, ਪਿੰਡ, ਪਤਲਿ, ਕਿਰਿਆ ਆਦਿਕ-ਬਾਰੇ ਗੁਰੂ ਨਾਨਕ ਦੇਵ ਜੀ ਨੇ ਪਹਿਲੀ 'ਉਦਾਸੀ' ਸਮੇਂ ਗਇਆ ਤੀਰਥ ਤੇ ਪਹੁੰਚ ਕੇ ਜੋ ਆਪਣੇ ਖ਼ਿਆਲ ਪਰਗਟ ਕੀਤੇ ਸਨ, ਤੇ ਜੋ ਸਾਰੀ ਬਾਣੀ ਦੇ ਸੰਗ੍ਰਹਿ ਵਿਚ ਆ ਕੇ ਗੁਰੂ ਅਮਰਦਾਸ ਜੀ ਦੇ ਪਾਸ ਮੌਜੂਦ ਸਨ, ਉਹ ਇਉਂ ਹਨ: ਆਸਾ ਮਹਲਾ ੧ ॥ ਦੀਵਾ ਮੇਰਾ ਏਕੁ ਨਾਮੁ, ਦੁਖੁ, ਵਿਚਿ ਪਾਇਆ ਤੇਲੁ ॥ ਉਨਿ ਚਾਨਣਿ ਓਹੁ ਸੋਖਿਆ, ਚੂਕਾ ਜਮ ਸਿਉ ਮੇਲੁ ॥੧॥ ਲੋਕਾ ਮਤ ਕੋ ਫਕੜਿ ਪਾਇ ॥ ਲਖ ਮੜਿਆ ਕਰਿ ਏਕਠੇ, ਏਕ ਰਤੀ ਲੇ ਭਾਹਿ ॥੧॥ਰਹਾਉ॥ ਪਿੰਡੁ ਪਤਲਿ ਮੇਰੀ ਕੇਸਉ, ਕਿਰਿਆ ਸਚੁ ਨਾਮੁ ਕਰਤਾਰੁ ॥ ਐਥੈ ਓਥੈ ਆਗੈ ਪਾਛੈ, ਏਹੁ ਮੇਰਾ ਆਧਾਰੁ ॥੨॥ ਗੰਗ ਬਨਾਰਸਿ ਸਿਫਤਿ ਤੁਮਾਰੀ, ਨਾਵੈ ਆਤਮ ਰਾਉ ॥ ਸਚਾ ਨਾਵਣੁ ਤਾਂ ਥੀਐ, ਜਾਂ ਅਹਿਨਿਸਿ ਲਾਗੈ ਭਾਉ ॥੩॥ ਇਕ ਲੋਕੀ ਹੋਰੁ ਛਮਿਛਰੀ, ਬ੍ਰਾਹਮਣੁ ਵਟਿ ਪਿੰਡੁ ਖਾਇ ॥ ਨਾਨਕ ਪਿੰਡੁ ਬਖਸੀਸ ਕਾ, ਕਬਹੂੰ ਨਿਖੂਟਸਿ ਨਾਹਿ ॥੪॥ ਦੀਵਾ-ਵੱਟੀ, ਪਿੰਡ ਭਰਾਣੇ, ਕਿਰਿਆ ਕਰਾਣੀ, ਫੁੱਲ ਹਰਿਦੁਆਰ ਲੈ ਜਾਣੇ-ਇਸ ਸਾਰੀ ਹੀ ਮਰਯਾਦਾ ਬਾਰੇ ਸਿੱਖ ਧਰਮ ਦੇ ਬਾਨੀ ਗੁਰੂ ਨਾਨਕ ਦੇਵ ਜੀ ਨੇ ਆਪਣੇ ਨਾਮ-ਲੇਵਾ ਸਿੱਖਾਂ ਲਈ ਇਹ ਹਿਦਾਇਤ ਸੰਨ ੧੫੦੯ ਦੀ ਵਿਸਾਖੀ ਸਮੇਂ ਸਪਸ਼ਟ ਕਰ ਦਿੱਤੀ। ਆਪਣੀ ਸੰਸਾਰਕ ਜ਼ਿੰਦਗੀ ਦੇ ਬਾਕੀ ਸਾਢੇ ਤੀਹ ਸਾਲ ਇਸ ਹਿਦਾਇਤ ਦਾ ਪਰਚਾਰ ਕਰਦੇ ਰਹੇ, ਅਤੇ ਆਪਣੇ ਸਿੱਖਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਇਸ ਉਤੇ ਤੋਰਦੇ ਰਹੇ। ਇਹ ਕੋਈ ਨਿੱਕੀ ਜੇਹੀ ਗੱਲ ਨਹੀਂ ਸੀ। ਸਾਰੀ ਹਿੰਦੂ ਜਨਤਾ ਕਿਰਿਆ ਆਦਿਕ ਮਰਯਾਦਾ ਸੰਬੰਧੀ ਸਦੀਆਂ ਤੋਂ ਬ੍ਰਾਹਮਣ ਦੀ ਮੁਥਾਜ ਚਲੀ ਆ ਰਹੀ ਹੈ। ਗੁਰੂ ਨਾਨਕ ਦੇਵ ਜੀ ਨੇ ਆਪਣੇ ਸਿੱਖਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਇਹਨਾਂ ਬੰਧਨਾਂ ਤੋਂ ਸੁਤੰਤਰ ਕਰ ਦਿੱਤਾ। ਜਿਥੋਂ ਤਕ ਰੋਜ਼ ਦਾ ਸੰਬੰਧ ਸੀ, ਬ੍ਰਾਹਮਣਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਗੁਰੂ ਨਾਨਕ ਦੇਵ ਜੀ ਤੇ ਉਹਨਾਂ ਦੇ ਜਾ-ਨਸ਼ੀਨ ਗੁਰ-ਵਿਅਕਤੀਆਂ ਤੋਂ ਭਾਰੀ ਖ਼ਤਰਾ ਦਿੱਸ ਪਿਆ। ਗੁਰ-ਇਤਿਹਾਸ ਨੂੰ ਗਹੁ ਨਾਲ ਪੜ੍ਹਨ ਵਾਲੇ ਸੱਜਣ ਜਾਣਦੇ ਹਨ ਕਿ ਬ੍ਰਾਹਮਣ ਨੇ ਗੁਰੂ ਨਾਨਕ ਦੇਵ ਜੀ ਦੇ ਸਮੇ ਤੋਂ ਹੀ ਸਿੱਖ ਧਰਮ ਦੀ ਵਿਰੋਧਤਾ ਸ਼ੁਰੂ ਕਰ ਦਿੱਤੀ ਸੀ। ਇਹ ਸਵਾਲ ਹੀ ਪੈਦਾ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਕਿ ਤੀਜੇ ਗੁਰੂ, ਗੁਰੂ ਅਮਰਦਾਸ ਜੀ ਬ੍ਰਾਹਮਣ ਵਾਲੀ ਉਸੇ ਮੁਥਾਜੀ ਵਿਚ ਮੁੜ ਆਪ ਪੈ ਕੇ ਆਪਣੇ ਸਿੱਖਾਂ ਲਈ ਭੀ ਉਹੀ ਮੁਥਾਜੀ ਨਵੇਂ ਸਿਰੇ ਕਾਇਮ ਕਰ ਜਾਂਦੇ। ਹਿੰਦੂ ਸੱਜਣ ਦੀ ਕਿਰਿਆ ਹੁੰਦੀ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਪ੍ਰੇਤ ਜੂਨ ਵਿਚੋਂ ਕੱਢ ਕੇ ਪਿਤਰ ਲੋਕ ਵਿਚ ਅਪੜਾਇਆ ਜਾਏ। ਗੁਰੂ ਅਮਰਦਾਸ ਜੀ ਬਾਰੇ ਅਜੇਹਾ ਕੋਈ ਰੰਚਕ ਮਾਤ੍ਰ ਖ਼ਿਆਲ ਭੀ ਲਿਆਉਣਾ ਇਕ ਸਿੱਖ ਵਾਸਤੇ ਅੱਤ ਦਰਜੇ ਦੀ ਮਾਨਸਕ ਗਿਰਾਵਟ ਹੈ। ਗੁਰੂ ਅਮਰਦਾਸ ਜੀ ਅਤੇ ਤੀਰਥ-ਯਾਤ੍ਰਾ: ਜਿਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਲੋਕਾਂ ਦੀ ਦੀਵੇ-ਵੱਟੀ ਪਿੰਡ-ਪੱਤਲਿ ਕਿਰਿਆ ਆਦਿਕ ਵਿਚ ਸਰਧਾ ਹੈ, ਉਹਨਾਂ ਵਾਸਤੇ ਇਹ ਭੀ ਜ਼ਰੂਰੀ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਆਪਣੇ ਮਰੇ ਪ੍ਰਾਣੀ ਦੀਆਂ ਅਸਥੀਆਂ (ਫੁੱਲ) ਹਰਿਦੁਆਰ ਲੈ ਜਾ ਕੇ ਗੰਗਾ ਵਿਚ ਜਲ-ਪ੍ਰਵਾਹ ਕਰਨ। ਦੂਜੇ ਲਫ਼ਜ਼ਾਂ ਵਿਚ ਇਉਂ ਕਹਿ ਲਵੋ ਕਿ ਕਿਰਿਆ ਆਦਿਕ ਦੇ ਸਰਧਾਲੂ ਲਈ ਹਰਿਦੁਆਰ ਤੀਰਥ ਤੇ ਗੰਗਾ ਦਾ ਇਸ਼ਨਾਨ ਅੱਤ ਜ਼ਰੂਰੀ ਹੈ। ਪਰ ਇਸ ਬਾਰੇ ਭੀ ਗੁਰੂ ਨਾਨਕ ਦੇਵ ਜੀ ਨੇ ਉਸੇ ਸ਼ਬਦ ਵਿਚ ਸਾਫ਼ ਲਿਖ ਦਿੱਤਾ ਕਿ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੀ ਸਿਫ਼ਤਿ-ਸਾਲਾਹ ਹੀ ਸਾਡੇ ਵਾਸਤੇ ਗੰਗਾ ਦਾ ਇਸ਼ਨਾਨ ਹੈ। ਸਿੱਖ-ਇਤਿਹਾਸ ਲਿਖਦਾ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਗੁਰੂ ਅੰਗਦ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਦੇ ਪਾਸ ਸੰਨ ੧੫੪੧ ਵਿਚ ਆਉਣ ਤੋਂ ਪਹਿਲਾਂ ਗੁਰੂ ਅਮਰਦਾਸ ਜੀ ੧੯ ਸਾਲ ਹਰਿਦੁਆਰ ਜਾਂਦੇ ਰਹੇ। ਇਹ ਉਹਨਾਂ ਦਾ ਹਰ ਸਾਲ ਦਾ ਨਿਯਮ ਸੀ। ਪਰ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੂ ਜੀ ਦੀ ਸਰਨ ਆ ਕੇ ਉਹਨਾਂ ਹਿੰਦੂ ਮਤ ਵਾਲਾ ਤੀਰਥ-ਇਸ਼ਨਾਨ ਦਾ ਨਿਯਮ ਬੇ-ਲੋੜਵਾਂ ਸਮਝ ਲਿਆ। ਸੰਨ ੧੫੪੧ ਤੋਂ ਪਿਛੋਂ ਆਪਣੇ ੩੪ ਸਾਲਾਂ ਦੇ ਸਰੀਰਕ ਜੀਵਨ ਵਿਚ ਉਹ ਸਿਰਫ਼ ਇੱਕ ਵਾਰੀ ਹਰਿਦੁਆਰ ਗਏ ਸੰਨ ੧੫੫੮ ਵਿਚ, ਜਦੋਂ ਉਹਨਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਗੁਰ-ਗੱਦੀ ਤੇ ਬੈਠਿਆਂ ੬ ਸਾਲ ਹੋ ਚੁਕੇ ਸਨ। ਉਹ ਭੀ ਇੱਕ ਵਾਰੀ ਕਿਉਂ ਗਏ ਸਨ? ਜਿਵੇਂ ਗੁਰੂ ਨਾਨਕ ਦੇਵ ਜੀ "ਚੜ੍ਹਿਆ ਸੋਧਣ ਧਰਤਿ ਲੁਕਾਈ।" ਗੁਰੂ ਅਮਰਦਾਸ ਜੀ ਦੇ ਹਰਿਦੁਆਰ ਜਾਣ ਬਾਰੇ ਗੁਰੂ ਰਾਮਦਾਸ ਜੀ ਨੇ ਤੁਖਾਰੀ ਰਾਗ ਵਿਚ ਲਿਖਿਆ ਹੈ: "ਤੀਰਥ ਉਦਮੁ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੂ ਕੀਆ, ਸਭ ਲੋਕ ਉਧਰਣ ਅਰਥਾ ॥" ਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਸਰਨ ਆਉਣਾ, ਗੁਰੂ ਦੇ ਸ਼ਬਦ ਵਿਚ ਜੁੜਨਾ-ਸਿਰਫ਼ ਇਹੀ ਸੀ ਸੱਚਾ ਤੀਰਥ ਗੁਰੂ ਅਮਰਦਾਸ ਜੀ ਦੀਆਂ ਨਜ਼ਰਾਂ ਵਿਚ। ਸੂਹੀ ਰਾਗ ਦੀਆਂ ਅਸਟਪਦੀਆਂ ਵਿਚ ਆਪ ਨੇ ਲਿਖਿਆ ਹੈ: "ਸਚਾ ਤੀਰਥੁ ਜਿਤੁ ਸਤਸਰਿ ਨਾਵਣੁ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਆਪਿ ਬੁਝਾਏ ॥ . ਅਠਸਠਿ ਤੀਰਥੁ ਗੁਰ ਸਬਦਿ ਦਿਖਾਏ ਤਿਤੁ ਨਾਤੈ ਮਲੁ ਜਾਏ ॥" ਸੋ, ਜਿਥੇ ਪ੍ਰਾਣੀ ਦੇ ਅੰਤਮ ਸੰਸਕਾਰ ਬਾਰੇ ਸਿੱਖ-ਧਰਮ ਦਾ ਦ੍ਰਿਸ਼ਟੀ-ਕੋਣ ਹਿੰਦੂ ਧਰਮ ਨਾਲੋਂ ਬਦਲ ਚੁਕਿਆ ਸੀ, ਉਥੇ ਤੀਰਥ-ਇਸ਼ਨਾਨ ਬਾਰੇ ਭੀ ਵੱਖਰਾ ਹੋ ਗਿਆ ਸੀ। 'ਸੱਦ' ਦਾ ਇੰਦਰਾਜ 'ਬੀੜ' ਵਿਚ: ਗੁਰੂ ਗ੍ਰੰਥ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਦੀ ਬਾਣੀ ਨੂੰ ਉਸ ਵੇਲੇ ਦੇ ਵਿਆਕਰਣ ਅਨੁਸਾਰ ਸਮਝਣ ਵਲੋਂ ਸਿੱਖ ਪੰਥ ਦੀ ਲਾ-ਪਰਵਾਹੀ ਨੇ ਕਈ ਸ਼ਬਦਾਂ ਬਾਰੇ ਕਈ ਭੁਲੇਖੇ ਖੜੇ ਕਰ ਦਿੱਤੇ। ਜਿਵੇਂ 'ਸੱਦ' ਦੀ ਪੰਜਵੀਂ ਪਉੜੀ ਤੋਂ ਇਹ ਭੁਲੇਖਾ ਬਣਿਆ, ਇਸੇ ਤਰ੍ਹਾਂ ਭਗਤਾਂ ਦੇ ਕਈ ਸ਼ਬਦ ਭੀ ਗੁਰਮਤਿ ਦੇ ਉਲਟ ਸਮਝੇ ਜਾਣ ਲੱਗ ਪਏ। ਸ਼ਬਦਾਂ ਦੀ ਸਹੀ ਸਮਝ ਨਾਹ ਪੈ ਸਕਣ ਤੇ ਕਈ ਹਾਸੋ-ਹੀਣੀਆਂ ਸਾਖੀਆਂ ਭੀ ਚੱਲ ਪਈਆਂ। ਇਸ ਦਾ ਨਤੀਜਾ ਇਹ ਨਿਕਲਿਆ ਕਿ ਕਈ ਸੱਜਣਾਂ ਨੇ ਇਹ ਮਨੌਤ ਬਣਾ ਲਈ ਕਿ ਭਗਤ-ਬਾਣੀ, ਸੱਤੇ ਬਲਵੰਡ ਦੀ ਵਾਰ ਆਦਿਕ ਕੁਝ ਬਾਣੀਆਂ ਗੁਰੂ ਅਰਜਨ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਦੀ ਸ਼ਹੀਦੀ ਤੋਂ ਪਿਛੋਂ ਬਾਬਾ ਪ੍ਰਿਥੀ ਚੰਦ ਜੀ ਨੇ ਜਹਾਂਗੀਰ ਨਾਲ ਸਾਜ਼ਸ਼ ਕਰ ਕੇ 'ਬੀੜ' ਵਿਚ ਦਰਜ ਕਰਾ ਦਿੱਤੀਆਂ ਸਨ। ਇਸ ਪ੍ਰਸਤਾਵ ਦਾ ਉੱਤਰ ਪੜ੍ਹੋ ਤੀਜੀ ਪੋਥੀ ਵਿਚ ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਇੱਥੇ ਦੁਹਰਾਣ ਦੀ ਲੋੜ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੈ। ਇਥੇ ਸਿਰਫ਼ ਗੁਰੂ ਗ੍ਰੰਥ ਵਿਚ ਵਰਤੇ 'ਅੰਕਾਂ' ਦਾ ਹਵਾਲਾ ਦੇ ਕੇ ਦੱਸਿਆ ਜਾਇਗਾ ਕਿ ਬਾਣੀ 'ਸਦੁ' ਗੁਰੂ ਅਰਜਨ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਨੇ ਆਪ ਹੀ ਦਰਜ ਕਰਾਈ ਸੀ। ੧੪੩੦ ਸਫ਼ਿਆਂ ਵਾਲੀ 'ਬੀੜ' ਅਨੁਸਾਰ ਰਾਮਕਲੀ ਰਾਗ ਵਿਚ ਵਰਤੇ ਅੰਕਾਂ ਉਤੇ ਵਿਚਾਰ ਕੀਤੀ ਜਾਇਗੀ। ਇਹ ਰਾਗ ਸਫ਼ਾ ੮੭੬ ਤੋਂ ਸ਼ੁਰੂ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ। ਮਰਯਾਦਾ ਅਨੁਸਾਰ ਸਭ ਤੋਂ ਪਹਿਲਾਂ ਗੁਰੂ ਨਾਨਕ ਦੇਵ ਜੀ ਦੇ ਸ਼ਬਦ ਹਨ। ਸਫ਼ਾ ੮੭੯ ਤੇ ਕੁੱਲ ਜੋੜ ੧੧ ਦਿੱਤਾ ਗਿਆ ਹੈ। ਸਫ਼ਾ ੮੮੦-ਸ਼ਬਦ ਗੁਰੂ ਅਮਰਦਾਸ ਜੀ। ਸਿਰਫ਼ ਇਕੋ ਸ਼ਬਦ ਹੈ। ਇਸੇ ਹੀ ਸਫ਼ੇ ਤੇ ਗੁਰੂ ਰਾਮਦਾਸ ਜੀ ਦੇ ਸ਼ਬਦ ਸ਼ੁਰੂ ਹੁੰਦੇ ਹਨ। ਸਫ਼ਾ ੮੮੨ ਤੇ ਇਹਨਾਂ ਦੇ ਸ਼ਬਦਾਂ ਦਾ ਜੋੜ ੬ ਦਿੱਤਾ ਹੋਇਆ ਹੈ। ਇਥੇ ਹੀ ਤਿੰਨਾਂ ਗੁਰ-ਵਿਅਕਤੀਆਂ ਦੇ ਸ਼ਬਦਾਂ ਦਾ ਜੋੜ ੧੮ ਭੀ ਲਿਖਿਆ ਮਿਲਦਾ ਹੈ-੧੧+੧+੬=੧੮। ਸਫ਼ਾ ੮੮੨ ਤੋਂ ਗੁਰੂ ਅਰਜਨ ਦੇਵ ਜੀ ਦੇ ਸ਼ਬਦ ਸ਼ੁਰੂ ਹੋਏ ਹਨ। ਸਫ਼ਾ ੮੮੬ ਤੇ 'ਘਰੁ ੧' ਦੇ ੧੧ ਸ਼ਬਦ ਮੁੱਕਦੇ ਹਨ। ਅਗਾਂਹ 'ਘਰੁ ੨' ਦੇ ਸ਼ਬਦ ਹਨ। ਅੰਕ ਦੋਹਰਾ ਕਰ ਦਿੱਤਾ ਗਿਆ ਹੈ। ਸਫ਼ਾ ੯੦੧ ਤੇ ਇਹ ਲੜੀ ਖ਼ਤਮ ਹੁੰਦੀ ਹੈ। ਦੋਹਰਾ ਜੋੜ ਹੈ।੪੫।੫੬। ਭਾਵ, ੪੫ ਸ਼ਬਦ 'ਘਰੁ ੨' ਦੇ ਹਨ, ਅਤੇ ੧੧ 'ਘਰੁ ੧' ਦੇ। ਪਰ ਇਹ ਤਕਰੀਬਨ ਸਾਰੇ ਸ਼ਬਦ ਚਉਪਦੇ ਹਨ। ਸਫ਼ਾ ੯੦੧ ਉਤੇ 'ਘਰੁ ੨' ਦੇ ਹੀ ਦੋ ਸ਼ਬਦ ਦੁਪਦੇ ਵੱਖਰੇ ਦੇ ਕੇ ਸਾਰਾ ਜੋੜ ੫੮ ਦਿੱਤਾ ਗਿਆ ਹੈ। ਅਗਾਂਹ 'ਪੜਤਾਲ ਘਰੁ ੩' ਦੇ ਦੋ ਸ਼ਬਦ ਹਨ। ਤੇ, ਅਖ਼ੀਰ ਤੇ ਗੁਰੂ ਅਰਜਨ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਦੇ ਸਾਰੇ ਸ਼ਬਦਾਂ ਦਾ ਜੋੜ ੬੦ ਦਿੱਤਾ ਗਿਆ ਹੈ। ਅਸਟਪਦੀਆਂ: ਸਫ਼ਾ ੯੦੨ ਤੇ ਗੁਰੂ ਨਾਨਕ ਦੇਵ ਜੀ ਦੀਆਂ। ਸਫ਼ਾ ੯੦੮ ਤੇ ਖ਼ਤਮ। ਜੋੜ ੯। ਸਫ਼ਾ ੯੦੮ ਤੋਂ ਗੁਰੂ ਅਮਰਦਾਸ ਜੀ ਦੀਆਂ। ਸਫ਼ਾ ੯੧੨ ਤੇ ਖ਼ਤਮ। ਜੋੜ ੫। ਦੋਹਾਂ ਦਾ ਜੋੜ ੧੪ ਭੀ ਮੌਜੂਦ ਹੈ। ਸਫ਼ਾ ੯੧੨ ਤੋਂ ਗੁਰੂ ਅਰਜਨ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਦੀਆਂ। ਸਫ਼ਾ ੯੧੬ ਤੇ ਖ਼ਤਮ। ਜੋੜ ੮। ਤਿੰਨਾਂ ਗੁਰ-ਵਿਅਕਤੀਆਂ ਦੀਆਂ ਅਸਟਪਦੀਆਂ ਦਾ ਜੋੜ ੨੨। ਸਫ਼ਾ ੯੧੭ ਤੇ ਮਹਲਾ ੩ ਦੀ ਬਾਣੀ ਅਨੰਦੁ। ੪੦ ਪਉੜੀਆਂ ਦੀ ਸਾਬਤ ਬਾਣੀ ਸਫ਼ਾ ੯੨੨ ਤੇ ਮੁੱਕਦੀ ਹੈ ਅਖ਼ੀਰਲਾ ਅੰਕ ੧, ਭਾਵ, ਇਹ ਇੱਕ ਬਾਣੀ ਸਮਝੀ ਜਾਏ। ਸਫ਼ਾ ੯੨੩ ਤੇ 'ਸਦੁ'। ੬ ਪਉੜੀਆਂ ਦੀ ਇਕ ਬਾਣੀ। ੯੨੪ ਤੇ ਅਖ਼ੀਰਲਾ ਅੰਕ।੬।੧। ਸਫ਼ਾ ੯੨੪ ਤੋਂ ਛੰਤ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ਦੇ। ਸਫ਼ਾ ੯੨੭ ਤੇ ੪ ਛੰਤ ਖ਼ਤਮ ਹੁੰਦੇ ਹਨ, ਪਰ ਪੰਜਵੇਂ ਛੰਤ ਦੀਆਂ ਸਿਰਫ਼ ੨ ਤੁਕਾਂ ਹਨ। ਇਸ ਤੋਂ ਅਗਾਂਹ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ਦਾ 'ਰੁਤੀ ਸਲੋਕ' ਹੈ। ਇਹ ਇਕ ਲੰਮਾ ਛੰਤ ਹੈ ਸ਼ਲੋਕਾਂ ਸਮੇਤ। ਇਸ ਦੇ ੮ ਬੰਦ ਹਨ, ਹਰੇਕ ਦੇ ਨਾਲ ਇਕ ਇਕ ਸ਼ਲੋਕ ਹੈ। ਸਾਰੇ ਛੰਤ ਨੂੰ ਇੱਕ (੧) ਸਮਝਣਾ ਹੈ। ਇਸ ਵਾਸਤੇ ਸਫ਼ਾ ੯੨੯ ਉਤੇ ਇਸ ਦੇ ਅਖ਼ੀਰ ਤੇ ਅੰਕ ਹੈ।੮।੧। ਪਰ ਇਸ ਅੰਕ ਦੇ ਨਾਲ ਹੀ ਅੰਕ ਹਨ।੬।੮। ਇਹਨਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਰਤਾ ਸਮਝਣ ਦੀ ਲੋੜ ਹੈ।


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Apr 6, 2011)

Guru Amardass Ji became Guru just a short while after the establishment of Sikhism.
Today even after  apassage of nearly 500 years so many "Sikhs" have so  much difficulty in discarding Brahminical rituals and karam  kaands...just imagine the small minority of SIKHS..a fledgling community  founded by Guru nanak ji sahib in the vast ocean of Brahminised  Society..struggling to break away form the stranglehold of the  pandit..the Brahmin and related rituals.....BUT Guur Ji came to perform a  task and perform it they did.

Guru Nanak ji elevated WOMAN to..So kion manda khayeah jit jammeh  Rajaan...and lifted her up to stand shoulder to shoulder with her MAN on  the Path of Gurmatt.

Guur Angad Ji further strengthened this by giving full charge of the  Guru ka langgar (kitchen) to His able wife MATA KHEEVEE..who did such a  commendable job of this that she gets a mention in Gurbani of SGGS...in  the Bhatt swaiyahs as an able administrator of the Guru ka Langgar which  by the time of GURU AMARDASS JI was so importnat that even the Mughal  samraat Emperor AKBAR was refused an audience with  the  GURU Ji until  and unless he had sat in PANGAT among the Sikhs and eaten in the  Langgar.

Guru Amardass ji further attacked and demolished the SATI and the PARDAH  systems..two sytems that society used (misused actually) to KEEP the  WOMAN in her LOWER PLACE. Guru Amardass Ji ordered that NO FEMALE  DEVOTEE coming for His drashan should eb in PARDAH/VEIL....this was a  REVOLUTIONARY STEP forward in the emancipation of woman. ( All females  had to cover their faces even insde their homes )
Secondly Guru Amardass Ji FORBADE and OUTLAWED the SATI RITUAL inwhich  the WOMAN WIDOW was socially and via peer pressure forced to commit  suicide by jumping on her husbnads burning pyre. This was a crafty way  of getting rid of two birds with one stone...with the Head of the  household gone..and his next in Command forced to commit suicide..the  property etc of minors could be seized/disposed off more easily.
This VILE SYSTEM had such deep roots that even the BRITISH who came a  long way after Guru Amardass Ji ahd a tough time trying to wipe out  SATI...
Thirdly Guru Amardass Ji OUTLAWED FEMALE CHILD Marriages and Female child MURDER.
This CURSE is also so strong thta despite Guru Ji orders its still  widespread till TODAY and Punjabi SIKHS rank number ONE in such female  foeticides/bride burnings etc.

The Toddler new kid on the block..SIKHISM had such a tough time...Guru  nanank ji had DEMOLISHED the JANEAU RITUAL....He had also demolished the  FIRE RITUAL at weddings..BIT BY BIT the Successive GURU SAHIBS were  chipping away at the MONOLITH "Brahminical Mountain" at whose foot  Sikhism sat....The Guru Amardass Ji wrote His Shahkaar ANAND  SAHIB...outlining the Various teachings of SIKHISM/GURMATT...and  attempted to demonstrate how GURMATT...HUKM...RAZA..life in His HUKM..is  all about...always being in a State of BLISS...ANAND. This Bani is  IMMEDIATELY PRECEEDING the Ramkali Sadd ..............and More  Importantly the Ramkali ANAND is MANDATORY READING AT ALL SIKH  CEREMONIES !! all births, weddings..joys..sorrows..deaths..are  CELEBRATED by BEING IN THE STATE OF BLISS...in His HUKM..in His Razaa.
This Ramkali Sadd is another attempt at this chipping away...of the OLD ways and begin to live in the NEW WAYS !!
Ramkali Sadd concerns the DEATH RITUALS....
An attempt to WEAN AWAY the new sikhs form their age old customs and  rituals which the Brahmin/Pandit has controlled for eons of time...DEATH  is one "passage" reference to which NO ONE has ever come back to tell  what happens on the other side...so everyone is "DEATHLY AFRAID" (pun  intended ) of DEATH..and related rituals were faithfully followed...just  in case !!! BUT GURU NANAK JI had come specially to RID SIKHS of this  PRIMAL FEAR..the One FEAR that over-rides ALL FEARS...He wanted us to  LIVE..not "die" a little each day...BE IN ANAND...BLISS...ENJOY HIS  BLESSINGS...............BUT also not to FORGET..that after BIRTH..comes  the INEVITABLE "DEATH"...after Ramkali ANAND..comes Ramkali SADD !! THE  CALL BACK TO OUR SOURCE....

Now after making so many CHANGES to the way the SIKHS LIVE..how could  the GURU then push them backwards ?? back to the Pandit to dictate in  DEATH ??.. How can a SIKH who has LIVED  in ANAND..BLISS...be "lorded  over" by the same backward ritulaised pandit in DEATH ?? A SIKH who  "DIED" each NIGHT..literally accepting His HUKM..should The creator   decide that was the last night.....the SIKH who closed his eyes reading  the SOHILA every NIGHT ??...Leaving it to HIM and His Hukm...the next  day ??

THIS is the SCENARIO in the context of which the ramkali sadd should be  read...ALL inhibitions..all "accepted" colours and shades of words such  as Puraan, Garuda, deeva, patal ,kirayh etc etc have to be SEEN in the  NEW LIGHT of GURMATT GYAAN..the LIGHT of Shabad Guru.. None of these  'words" can ever mean the VERY SAME as the Pandit meant them to  be....that would mean the GURMATT GYAAN is nothing extraordinary..the  GURU NANAK has not brought anything NEW.. The Guru Gurmatt Shabad Gyaan  is REVOLUTIONARY GYAAN.....its virtually impossible to have   a"revolution" and then backtrack to accept the same old wine ?? IF a  SIKH who has lived his entire life in ANAND then goes back to FEAR of  DEATH..and his relatives rehash the same age old rituals to REINFORCE  THIS FEAR in the living ones surrounding the dead one..then the GURUS  MESSAGE has failed to bear fruit........The Ramkali Sadd has more to do  with the LIVING than the DEAD...Just like the BHOG SLOKAS ( read at  conclusion of every BHOG of SGGS) are more MEANT and DIRECTED at the  LIVING than the one in whose memory the Bhog ceremony is being  held...ask NOT  whose "BHOG"......its YOUR BHOG !!..or as they say in  English..Ask not for whom the Church Bells toll..they toll for THEE  !!..or PRAY NOW...before YOU are PRAYED OVER !!).
The ramklai sadd is Guru Amardass Jis Final TEACHINGS...the Final  SERMON....and NOTICE the All important word is HAR...HAR...HAR..it  occurs repeatedly. HAR is the CREATOR..the One who issued the  SADD..Ghalleh ayeh nanaka SADDEH utth Jayeh..HE SENDS..and when HE  CALLS..we RETURN !!! Its HAR's SAR ( ERRONEOUSLY translated as GANGES in  the translation given above..Ganga is never even mentioned..just  supposed by the translator...later Sikhs formulating the SRM changed  this "Ganga" to....nearest flowing waters....and others to "Kiratpur"  following the same misguided analogy..and forgetting Gurbani which  specifies no such places....). Har is the Creator..and any Sar is Ok.  Its HAR KIRTAN..its HAR -puraan...meaning Katha..teachings of HAR..the  Creator and NOT the Garuda Puran traditionally read at death ceremonies  by the pandit..the "pandit" is NOT the Bodee waalh Brahmin BUT the  FOLLOWERS...the SAADH SANGAT of HAR KESO GOPAL is the HAR..the Long  haired Beautiful Creator ( misguided persons have wasted centuries  trying to find the Pandit/Brahmin named Keso Gopal.....looking high and  low in Bhai Gurdass Ji vaars, contemporary writings, manuscripts etc  etc...but alas no such Brahmin could be found...For the simple reason  that no such person ever existed...he only existed in the wild  imaginations of saboteurs looking to SUBVERT the pristine Ramkali Sadd  into soemthing it never was and never will be !!  Ample simialr examples  exist in Gurbani elsewhere...Guru ARJUN ji declares.."Due to me always  Japping Ram ram the Creator's name....people nicknamed me RAMDASS..the  SERVANT of RAAM !! Now  its  a historical FACT that GURU ARJUN Ji cant  possibly be the Guru "Ramdass" in this word...RAMDASS...simiarly the  "RAMDASS SAROVAR NAHTEH" ...canbnot be referring to a POOL constructed  by Guru ramdass Ji the GURU..but its a "POOL" of the Dasses of Raam..the  Creator..the SAADH SANGAT..the CONGREGATION in which the Praises of  raam are SUNG..its THAT CELESTIAL POOL that WASHES ones MANN of  DIRT...certainly not  a pool of WATER flowing in form the Beas river !!.  SAME word construction being used by Guru Amardass Ji....KESO-GOPAL is  the CREATOR.and His "pandits"..the saadh sangat are to be congregated  and His Praises..the HAR-KIRTAN is to be sung...His "puraan" is to be  read...KIRTAN of GURBANI !!!...............

To be continued............soon.


----------



## prakash.s.bagga (Apr 6, 2011)

I do not see any controversy in respect of interpretation of the line  being reffered in the Shabad.
If we always keep in mind the fundamental concept of Grbaani for various references the things automatically become clear.
Giyani Jarnail Singh Ji has given very correct explanation and also AMBARSARi ji is very correct for mentioning of choices.But I am of the view why should there be any choice for understanding of Gurbaani.
Prakash.S Bagga


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Apr 6, 2011)

Parkash Singh Bagga ji,
Actually there is NO Controversy...about Raamkali Sadd . A pro dsm and anti-Prof Darshan Singh Ji Khalsaarshan Singh poster ( who showed her intellectual capacity by addressing Ragi Singh Sahib Darshan Singh ji as Guru darshu ) on facebook accused GURU AMARDASS JI/of spreading BRAHMINICAL PROPOGANDA via Ramkali Sadd Bani. As I said she has already exhibited her mental capacity by her choice of words to describe the ragi..so its to be expected that she would claim that Ramkali Sadd is propogating reading Purans, and calling for Pandits, perform ritulas like deeva patal kirya etc etc which are she says anti-gurmatt and that the RAGI is therefore ANTI-GURMATT becasue he does Nitnem/or kirtan of this bani. She doesnt evne know this bani is NOT by Guru Ji but by his grandson baba Sunder Ji.

So we decided to have a Thread on SPN to set the Ramkali Sadd misinformation straight.
Dass thought of writing up a Complete background of the Chagges that the First THREE Guru sahibaans brought about in the New Gurmatt that would separate us from the old Brahmin  dominated smaaj. These were the Birth ceremonies, Janeau, Eating together, uplifting Woman, anti-sati, anti- child marriages, anti-female killings and the Death ceremonies, Sohila etc..

Blessings Jios
Jarnail Singh


----------



## Ambarsaria (Apr 6, 2011)

prakash s. bagga ji I find the following comment by you very intriguing,



> But I am of the view why should there be any choice for understanding of Gurbaani.
> 
> _As the creator of all only knows and we slowly try to understand the ways and means defines why it is virtually impossible for two people to think, act and be alike in all respects.  This is a fundamental of the virtues of the creator._
> 
> ...



Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## prakash.s.bagga (Apr 6, 2011)

AMBARSARIA Ji.
I meant there should be one common way of understanding and that way is the GURMATi way only and then we will be near the last choice as mentioned by your goodself.
Prakash.S.Bagga


----------



## Ambarsaria (Apr 6, 2011)

prakash.s.bagga said:


> AMBARSARIA Ji.
> I meant there should be one common way of understanding and that way is the GURMATi way only and then we will be near the last choice as mentioned by your goodself.
> Prakash.S.Bagga
> 
> ...


I also suggest we stick to the thread as we had this dialog many times and I won't say any more here.

Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 6, 2011)

> also suggest we stick to the thread as we had this dialog many times and I won't say any more here.
> 
> Sat Sri Akal.



Well I do hope you will say more as you think of things to add. Thanks.


----------



## Ambarsaria (Apr 6, 2011)

spnadmin ji why you have to dissect everything I writewinkingmunda!  

I meant talking about methods and approaches to studying Gurbani as stipulations between Bagga ji and me.

I will try to contribute to the thread topic for sure I I can.

Regards,

Sat Sri Akal.


----------

